# BRASILIA: The world capital of modernism



## Bye bye world (Jan 5, 2012)

*Thread Rules​*

1- Not bad quality photos.

2- Maximum of 6 per post.

3- *To Brazilian forumers*: caso queiram postar aqui favor me mandar as fotos por PM *antes.* Caso alguém resolver desobedecer deliberadamente essa norma serei obrigado a *deletar* o thread. Far-se-á dessa forma para evitar o SPAM e a postagem de fotos sem nenhum apelo estético.

Let's enjoy! :cheers:


----------



## Bye bye world (Jan 5, 2012)

By ceb.com.br









By ceb.com.br​


----------



## Bye bye world (Jan 5, 2012)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/bentoviana/8003813267/


----------



## Bye bye world (Jan 5, 2012)

By Augusto Areal



planaltos por Thiago Marra, no Flickr


planalto por Thiago Marra, no Flickr​


----------



## Bye bye world (Jan 5, 2012)

http://www.superbrasilia.com/misc/lago_norte_2.jpg










By Carlos Alckmin​


----------



## Bye bye world (Jan 5, 2012)

By Visit Brasil










By Francisco Aragão​


----------



## Bye bye world (Jan 5, 2012)

By R7.com


----------



## Bye bye world (Jan 5, 2012)

By Francisco Aragão


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Brasilia its indeed a great, very nice city; thanks for those photos


----------



## ivonne pt (Feb 26, 2012)

nothing special


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

Ai portuguesa na boa para de dar ataque de inveja vai


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz (Sep 26, 2011)

Have seen a Soviet-style top.

In the case of Brasilia and the supertalls not fall, looks so much land that is on the horizon and around it.

Wide avenues, ie, a well-planned city.


----------



## Bye bye world (Jan 5, 2012)

christos-greece said:


> Brasilia its indeed a great, very nice city; thanks for those photos


You are welcome man! Congrats for the amazing job you do on this forum. 



brazilteen said:


> Ai portuguesa na boa para de dar ataque de inveja vai


Amigo,












Leonardo M. Gaz said:


> Have seen a Soviet-style top.
> 
> In the case of Brasilia and the supertalls not fall, looks so much land that is on the horizon and around it.
> 
> Wide avenues, ie, a well-planned city.


I respect who opinates Brasilia has a Soviet-style top, but I dont agree at all. This is modernist architecture, wich has influenced many buildings in a bunch of cities in the world, like Berlin, Paris, etc.


----------



## Bye bye world (Jan 5, 2012)

Por Clica Brasília


----------



## Bye bye world (Jan 5, 2012)

20100724_Brasilia_0008 por Arnout Fonck, no Flickr


Tribunal Superior do Trabalho  por Camila Fontinele, no Flickr​


----------



## Bye bye world (Jan 5, 2012)

Brasília/DF, Brasil - ago2006 por johny3m, no Flickr



Brasília's National Museum. por Roberto/, no Flickr
​


----------



## Bye bye world (Jan 5, 2012)

Por Fernando Strankus - Flickr









Por Shoptime Viagens


----------



## rafa_rop (Jun 3, 2007)

Amazing pics! If someone has a pic of new stadium's neighborhood I'd like to see it here!

[]'s


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

ivonne pt said:


> nothing special


If you have nothing to contribute, don't waste your time here.




*Btw, all flickr photos must be posted with 'BB' code and thats the flickr's rule and we all need to follow.*


----------



## Enzo (May 3, 2008)

I like the modern architecture of Brasilia, many of its buildings are really impressive! 

These pictures are awesome, thanks for sharing with us!


----------



## Bye bye world (Jan 5, 2012)

It's been a hard Leap Day's night por ericrstoner, no Flickr


Ponte JK por Andre Werutsky, no Flickr


----------



## Bye bye world (Jan 5, 2012)

brasilia palace hotel por Fernando Stankuns, no Flickr


20100725_Brasilia_0138 por Arnout Fonck, no Flickr


----------



## Bye bye world (Jan 5, 2012)

Brasília por FADB, no Flickr








[/url]
20100725_Brasilia_0221 por Arnout Fonck, no Flickr


----------



## Bye bye world (Jan 5, 2012)

[/url]
20100725_Brasilia_0218 por Arnout Fonck, no Flickr


BRA_20090806_136 por Arnout Fonck, no Flickr


----------



## Bye bye world (Jan 5, 2012)

[/url]
20100725_Brasilia_0251 por Arnout Fonck, no Flickr


20100725_Brasilia_0224 por Arnout Fonck, no Flickr


----------



## Bye bye world (Jan 5, 2012)




----------



## Bye bye world (Jan 5, 2012)

BRASÍLIA - MONUMENTAL LESTE por guilherme p., no Flickr



Brasília, DF (4) por Jorge in Brazil, no Flickr​


----------



## Bye bye world (Jan 5, 2012)

rafa_rop said:


> Amazing pics! If someone has a pic of new stadium's neighborhood I'd like to see it here!
> 
> []'s


Thanks man! Continue visiting the thread, I ll post some photos of the stadium' s neighbohood later. kay:



Yellow Fever said:


> *Btw, all flickr photos must be posted with 'BB' code and thats the flickr's rule and we all need to follow.*


*I copied this photos from a thread in latinscrapers, wich have different rules. If you think this rule has inexorably to be followed, this will really get very incomplete in addition to affecting the photographic sequence. 

If it really don' t have a way to solve, I invite everbody who was enjoying this thread to visit here: 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1501934
Guys, you can' t miss! *

P.D.: (sorry for my english)



Enzo said:


> I like the modern architecture of Brasilia, many of its buildings are really impressive!
> 
> These pictures are awesome, thanks for sharing with us!


Thank you man! I like very much modern achitecture too. Let' s enjoy Brasilia together here!


----------



## Bye bye world (Jan 5, 2012)

Untitled por ericrstoner, no Flickr









By Francisco Aragão


----------



## Bye bye world (Jan 5, 2012)

By Francisco Aragão










By Eli Teixeira


----------



## Bye bye world (Jan 5, 2012)

By Francisco Aragão


Procuradoria Geral da República by Alberto Alves, on Flickr


----------



## Bye bye world (Jan 5, 2012)

Museu Nacional by Andre Werutsky, on Flickr









By Walpaper


----------



## Bye bye world (Jan 5, 2012)

By Vitruvius









By Vitruvius









By Vitruvius​


----------



## Bye bye world (Jan 5, 2012)

by Vitruvius









by Vitruvius









by Vitruvius​


----------



## Bye bye world (Jan 5, 2012)

By Concurso de Projetos










By Vitruvius



IMG_7966 por Kimi Tumkus, no Flickr​


----------



## Bye bye world (Jan 5, 2012)

Museu Nacional Honestino Guimarães, Brasília by fernando zarur, no Flickr



Museu Nacional Honestino Guimarães - Brasília - Brasil by Dircinha -, no Flickr


----------



## Bye bye world (Jan 5, 2012)

Banco Central do Brasil - Brasilia/DF por DyFuente, no Flickr


Esplanada por Carmem, no Flickr


Panorama por Emilia.Braga, no Flickr


----------



## Bye bye world (Jan 5, 2012)

By Micky75017









By Micky75017​


----------



## Bandeirante1 (Feb 1, 2012)

Our lovely capital


----------



## Raphael_SBBR (Dec 19, 2007)

Very nice!


----------



## Bye bye world (Jan 5, 2012)

By Micky75017










By Micky75017​


----------



## Bye bye world (Jan 5, 2012)

Sky chameleon por Sylvain Bourdos, no Flickr


Untitled por derDaniJ, no Flickr​


----------



## Bye bye world (Jan 5, 2012)

Por Instituto Casa Brasil



JK Bridge, Ponte JK por Twocoon, no Flickr


SAU_8533 por Saulo Cruz, no Flickr​


----------



## Bye bye world (Jan 5, 2012)

Bandeirante1 said:


> Our lovely capital





Raphael_SBBR said:


> Very nice!


Thank you guys, keep visiting the thread: cooming soon more beautiful pics and buildings!


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

beautiful photos from Brasilia....thanks.:cheers2:


----------



## Bye bye world (Jan 5, 2012)

Universidade de Brasília - UnB por Plínio Dondon, no Flickr



BRASÍLIA - MONUMENTAL LESTE por guilherme p., no Flickr



Brasilia-2004-0197 por rick ligthelm, no Flickr​


----------



## Bye bye world (Jan 5, 2012)

Lago Paranoá. Brasília-DF. por F.Mendes, no Flickr


Lago Paranoá por Rubens.Campos, no Flickr​


----------



## Bye bye world (Jan 5, 2012)

By Afonso bh









By Afonso bh
​


----------



## Bye bye world (Jan 5, 2012)

By Augusto Areal










By Augusto Areal​


----------



## Bye bye world (Jan 5, 2012)

Brasília/DF, Brasil - ago2006 por johny3m, no Flickr









Por José Roig - Flickr[/center]


----------



## Bye bye world (Jan 5, 2012)

rafa_rop said:


> Amazing pics! If someone has a pic of new stadium's neighborhood I'd like to see it here!
> 
> []'s


Here it is (the last one):




Ponte JK por Brasília faz 50 anos, no Flickr


Brasília Shopping por Brasília faz 50 anos, no Flickr​


----------



## Bye bye world (Jan 5, 2012)

Ed. Sede da OAB - Brasília, DF por Martim Garcia, no Flickr



HelioOliveira_DomingoNoEixao por Brasília faz 50 anos, no Flickr


GuyBlanc_Esportes4073 por Brasília faz 50 anos, no Flickr​


----------



## Bye bye world (Jan 5, 2012)

Itamaraty por fernandamichell, no Flickr


Ermida por fernandamichell, no Flickr​


----------



## Bye bye world (Jan 5, 2012)

Linguine said:


> beautiful photos from Brasilia....thanks.:cheers2:


thanks friend. Be welcome on this thread!


----------



## Bye bye world (Jan 5, 2012)

Brasília Palace por carlosoliveirareis, no Flickr


Brasília/DF  por BeteMaciel, no Flickr


----------



## leo_msg (Apr 9, 2012)

Brasília é realmente uma cidade de primeiro mundo
Ela merece o título de patrimônio histórico e cultural da humanidade
Foi realmente um grande marco na história da arquitetura mundial

Brasília is really a first world city
And it deserve the title of historical and cultural heritage of humanity
It was a real milestone in the history of world's architecture


----------



## Bye bye world (Jan 5, 2012)

Teatro Nacional de Brasília por Ubira, no Flickr


Brasilia, Brasil por rick ligthelm, no Flickr


Brasilia, Brazil: National Museum por babasteve, no Flickr


----------



## Bye bye world (Jan 5, 2012)

Teatro Nacional, Brasilia por asknunez, no Flickr


TEATRO NACIONAL ( BRASILIA ) por robertoacunia, no Flickr


----------



## Bye bye world (Jan 5, 2012)

leo_msg said:


> Brasília é realmente uma cidade de primeiro mundo
> Ela merece o título de patrimônio histórico e cultural da humanidade
> Foi realmente um grande marco na história da arquitetura mundial
> 
> ...


obrigado, continue visitando e comentando. kay:


----------



## leo_msg (Apr 9, 2012)

LoL, eu sempre tive curiosidades por brasília
A única coisa que eu via era o palácio do planalto, nas charges e filmagens dos jornais ou da TV
Ver a cidade de Brasília inteira me deu uma nova perspectiva : D


----------



## Bye bye world (Jan 5, 2012)

Brasilia-2004-0143 por rick ligthelm, no Flickr



Congresso iluminado para o natal em verde e amarelo, com reflexo (Senado Federal - Detalhe) por Rubens.Campos, no Flickr​


----------



## Bye bye world (Jan 5, 2012)

Brasilia 16 - 09 por rick ligthelm, no Flickr



Brasilia, Brazil por rick ligthelm, no Flickr​


----------



## Bye bye world (Jan 5, 2012)

Congresso Nacional por Lucas Steckelberg, no Flickr


Quem disse que Brasília não tem mar?? por fernandamichell, no Flickr​


----------



## Bye bye world (Jan 5, 2012)

By Eli Haska










By Eli Haska​


----------



## Bye bye world (Jan 5, 2012)

leo_msg said:


> LoL, eu sempre tive curiosidades por brasília
> A única coisa que eu via era o palácio do planalto, nas charges e filmagens dos jornais ou da TV
> Ver a cidade de Brasília inteira me deu uma nova perspectiva : D


bacana esse depoimento. O thread então já foi de grande valia. Vivendo e aprendendo.


----------



## Bye bye world (Jan 5, 2012)

By trip2gether









By trip2gether​


----------



## Bye bye world (Jan 5, 2012)

more cooming soon... :cheers:


----------



## Bye bye world (Jan 5, 2012)

FernandoSilva_UmaformadiferentedeOlhar por Brasília faz 50 anos, no Flickr


jet d eau !!!!!!! por stephbresil, no Flickr​


----------



## Bye bye world (Jan 5, 2012)

Ermida Dom Bosco por Cleber Sousa (Joe Cool), no Flickr


Centro empresarial de brasilia por stephbresil, no Flickr​


----------



## Bye bye world (Jan 5, 2012)

Le mêtro de Brasilia-Brésil por stephbresil, no Flickr


TST2 por stephbresil, no Flickr​


----------



## Bye bye world (Jan 5, 2012)

Le mêtro de brasilia-Brésil por stephbresil, no Flickr


Panorama 2 por stephbresil, no Flickr​


----------



## Bye bye world (Jan 5, 2012)

Fonte por Martim Garcia, no Flickr


Brasilia 024 por rick ligthelm, no Flickr​


----------



## Bye bye world (Jan 5, 2012)

http://www.joanafranca.com









http://www.joanafranca.com​


----------



## Bye bye world (Jan 5, 2012)

http://www.joanafranca.com









http://www.joanafranca.com​


----------



## Bye bye world (Jan 5, 2012)

Hope everbody remember is NOT forbidden to comment.


----------



## Mustaa (Sep 5, 2009)

Love this thread


----------



## NewCrucks (May 18, 2011)

^^ [2]

Great Pics! Congrats!


----------



## Bye bye world (Jan 5, 2012)

Mustaa said:


> Love this thread





NewCrucks said:


> ^^ [2]
> 
> Great Pics! Congrats!


thanks a lot friends, keep following! :cheers:


----------



## Bye bye world (Jan 5, 2012)

Brasilia, Brasil por rick ligthelm, no Flickr



Brasilia 025 por rick ligthelm, no Flickr​


----------



## Bye bye world (Jan 5, 2012)

Brasilia-2004-0075 por rick ligthelm, no Flickr



Brasilia-2004-0177 por rick ligthelm, no Flickr​


----------



## Bye bye world (Jan 5, 2012)

By Eli Haska









​By Eli Haska


----------



## Bye bye world (Jan 5, 2012)

Biblioteca Nacional de Brasília por Leandro's World Tour, no Flickr



BIBLIOTECA NACIONAL DE BRASÍLIA - BRASIL por CHERLY_DF_BRASIL, no Flickr​


----------



## Bye bye world (Jan 5, 2012)

Parque Sarah Kubitschek (Parque da Cidade), Brasília por .lost.and.found., no Flickr



ESPLANADA VERDE - BRASÍLIA - DF por CHERLY_DF_BRASIL, no Flickr​


----------



## Bye bye world (Jan 5, 2012)

P9150048 por [email protected], no Flickr










By Paulo Gonzaga​


----------



## Bye bye world (Jan 5, 2012)

Is anybody threre?

:nuts:


----------



## Bye bye world (Jan 5, 2012)

As cores da seca... por Alexandre Marino, no Flickr


Luz da aridez por Alexandre Marino, no Flickr


Ipês de Brasília por Alexandre Marino, no Flickr


----------



## Bye bye world (Jan 5, 2012)

parati por Franck Camhi, no Flickr


skywalk por Franck Camhi, no Flickr


geometric windows por Franck Camhi, no Flickr


----------



## Bye bye world (Jan 5, 2012)

http://www.joanafranca.com









http://www.joanafranca.com









http://www.joanafranca.com


----------



## Bye bye world (Jan 5, 2012)

Brasília - DF - BRA por JCassiano, no Flickr


Brasília - DF - BRA por JCassiano, no Flickr


----------



## leo_msg (Apr 9, 2012)

Imagem mais linda \/ most beautiful picture

:drool::drool::drool::drool::drool::drool::drool:


----------



## bikedude1994 (Jul 29, 2011)

ugly city other then the random scultures and fountains


----------



## clarionl (Oct 19, 2012)

bikedude1994 said:


> ugly city other then the random scultures and fountains


hno:


----------



## Nababesco (Jan 5, 2012)

*Beautiful pictures of Brasilia. The city does not really pleases
everyone, but their planning is a reference to the world.*


----------



## Lautaro.Arce (Oct 26, 2012)

Porque sera que el tipo de arquitectura latinoamericana es el hormigon hno:


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

nice updates...


----------



## Nababesco (Jan 5, 2012)

*National Stadium of Brasilia. Fifa World Cup Brazil 2014*












Photo by: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=902836&page=454


----------



## mysticar (Nov 27, 2010)

Brasilia makes huge impression on me, but only by parts of city from its early years. Unfortunately younger city districts make Brasilia similiar to many big worldwide cities and city loses own unique style as a whole.


----------



## lowenmeister (Oct 1, 2012)

R.I.P. Oscar Niemeyer


----------



## RafaelMeireles2 (Nov 6, 2012)

R.I.P. Oscar Niemeyer


----------



## jecarega (Apr 9, 2011)

"Bye bye world"??

Ironic name of the user who started this thread earlier in 2012...


----------



## intelligentBG (Jun 10, 2008)

RIP Oscar Niemeyer, Your CAPITAL is here…!!! 
And this city will be inspiring many souls all over the world, never mind if they like or not it.


----------



## Richboy$ (Dec 9, 2012)




----------



## Bye bye world (Jan 5, 2012)

jecarega said:


> "Bye bye world"??
> 
> Ironic name of the user who started this thread earlier in 2012...


:lol:

It wasnt a forecast.


----------



## Bye bye world (Jan 5, 2012)

*some residential districs of Brasilia*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6284360916/in/photosof-flaviocb/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6284360919/in/photosof-flaviocb/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6284360922/in/photosof-flaviocb/


----------



## Bye bye world (Jan 5, 2012)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/chris_diewald/sets/72157615041775468/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/chris_diewald/sets/72157615041775466/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/chris_diewald/sets/72157615041775449/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/chris_diewald/sets/72157615041775451/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/chris_diewald/sets/72157615041775457/


----------



## Bye bye world (Jan 5, 2012)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/chris_diewald/sets/72157615041775461/


*SQS 114*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/chris_diewald/sets/72157615041775472/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/chris_diewald/sets/72157615041775463/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/chris_diewald/sets/72157615041775462/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/chris_diewald/sets/72157615041775465/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/chris_diewald/sets/72157615041775463/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/chris_diewald/sets/72157615041775469/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/chris_diewald/sets/72157615041775466/


----------



## Nababesco (Jan 5, 2012)

Photo by: http://www.wired.com/wiredscience/20...e/?cid=4733444


----------



## Bye bye world (Jan 5, 2012)

Let's continue, Niemeyer is gone but his legacy is eternal. :cheers:


----------



## Bye bye world (Jan 5, 2012)

Teatro Nacional | Brasília Vista do Céu por Bento Viana, no Flickr


Tribunal Superior do Trabalho | Brasília Vista do Céu por Bento Viana, no Flickr


Catedral Metropolitana | Brasília Vista do Céu por Bento Viana, no Flickr


Nicolândia no Parque da Cidade | Brasília Vista do Céu por Bento Viana, no Flickr


Ponte JK | Brasília Vista do Céu por Bento Viana, no Flickr


----------



## Bye bye world (Jan 5, 2012)

Esplanada dos Ministérios | Brasília Vista do Céu por Bento Viana, no Flickr



Chafariz da Torre de TV | Brasília Vista do Céu por Bento Viana, no Flickr



Sem título por Bento Viana, no Flickr


----------



## Bye bye world (Jan 5, 2012)

Memorial dos Povos Indígenas | Brasília Vista do Céu por Bento Viana, no Flickr



207 sul | Brasília Vista do Céu por Bento Viana, no Flickr



Sem título por Bento Viana, no Flickr


----------



## Bye bye world (Jan 5, 2012)

Sem título por Bento Viana, no Flickr



Sem título por Bento Viana, no Flickr



Sem título por Bento Viana, no Flickr


----------



## Bye bye world (Jan 5, 2012)

Sem título por Bento Viana, no Flickr



Sem título por Bento Viana, no Flickr


----------



## Bye bye world (Jan 5, 2012)

Sem título por Bento Viana, no Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM (May 7, 2007)

I can really appreciate some of the architecture, but I find the city very underwhelming.


----------



## William1605 (Aug 27, 2011)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/aborba/10008575545/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## William1605 (Aug 27, 2011)

*2014 FIFA WC Host City - Brasilia National Stadium*


----------



## Urbanista1 (Sep 13, 2006)

so much stunning modernism, Nemeyer knew what he was doing.


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*BRASÍLIA - The Emblematic Capital of Brazil*

*Brasília - Distrito Federal | Brazil*



















*UNESCO World Heritage Site*

Brasília is the capital of Brazil and the seat of government of the Federal District. The city is located along the Brazilian Highlands on the country's Central-West region. It was founded on April 21, 1960, to serve as the new national capital. Brasília had an estimated population of 2,789,761 in 2013, making it the 4th most populous city in Brazil.

Among major Latin American cities, Brasília has the highest GDP per capita.

*History*

Brasília was planned and developed by Lúcio Costa and Oscar Niemeyer in 1956 in order to move the capital from Rio de Janeiro to a more central position. The landscape architect was Roberto Burle Marx. The city's design divides it into numbered blocks as well as sectors for specified activities, such as the Hotel Sector, the Banking Sector and the Embassy Sector. Brasília was chosen as a UNESCO World Heritage Site due to its modernist architecture.

From 1763 to 1960, Rio de Janeiro was the capital of Brazil. At this time, resources tended to be centered in Brazil's southeast region near Rio de Janeiro. Brasília's geographically central location fostered a more regionally neutral federal capital. An article of the country's first republican constitution dating back to 1891 stated that the capital should be moved from Rio de Janeiro to a place close to the center of the country. The plan was originally conceived in 1827 by José Bonifácio, an advisor to Emperor Pedro I. He presented a plan to the General Assembly of Brazil for a new city called Brasília, with the idea of moving the capital westward from the heavily populated southeastern corridor. The bill was not enacted because Pedro I dissolved the Assembly.

Juscelino Kubitschek, President of Brazil from 1956 to 1961, ordered the construction of Brasília, fulfilling the promise of the Constitution and his own political campaign promise. Building Brasília was part of Juscelino's "fifty years of prosperity in five" plan. Lúcio Costa won a contest and was the main urban planner in 1957, with 5550 people competing. Oscar Niemeyer, a close friend, was the chief architect of most public buildings and Roberto Burle Marx was the landscape designer. Brasília was built in 41 months, from 1956 to April 21, 1960, when it was officially inaugurated.

*Foundation:* April 21, 1960
*Altitude:* 1171 m
*Climate:* Tropical of Highland or Subtropical

*Population:* 2,789,761 (4th)
*Metro Area:* 4,041,042 (4th)
*GDP:* US$ 139 billion
*GDP per capita:* US$ 36,175
*HDI (2013):* 0.824 (very high)










*OPEN THREAD*

Everybody is invited to contribute, but please quality pics only. If the pictures are from Flickr, please use BBCode, and if not please insert credits.​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Esplanada | Brasília Vista do Céu by Bento Viana, on Flickr


Sem título by Bento Viana, on Flickr


Sem título by Bento Viana, on Flickr


Sem título by Bento Viana, on Flickr


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Sem título por Bento Viana, no Flickr


Sem título por Bento Viana, no Flickr


Sem título por Bento Viana, no Flickr


Sem título por Bento Viana, no Flickr


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Juscelino Kubitschek Bridge*

Juscelino Kubitschek Bridge (Portuguese: Ponte Juscelino Kubitschek), also known as the President JK Bridge or just the JK Bridge, is a steel and concrete bridge that crosses Lake Paranoá in Brasília. Inaugurated on December 15, 2002, the structure of the bridge has a total length of 1,200 metres (3,900 ft), a width of 24 metres (79 ft) and two carriageways with three lanes in each direction, two walkways on the sides for cyclists and pedestrians 1.5 metres (4.9 ft) wide, and three spans of 240 metres (790 ft).

It is named for Juscelino Kubitschek de Oliveira, former president of Brazil, who in the late 1950s decided to build Brasília as the new capital of the country. It was designed by architect Alexandre Chan and structural engineer Mário Vila Verde.


Sem título por Bento Viana, no Flickr


Ponte JK | Brasília Vista do Céu by Bento Viana, on Flickr


Sem título por Bento Viana, no Flickr


Sem título por Bento Viana, no Flickr


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Sem título por Bento Viana, no Flickr


Sem título por Bento Viana, no Flickr


Sem título por Bento Viana, no Flickr


Sem título por Bento Viana, no Flickr


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Sem título por Bento Viana, no Flickr


Sem título por Bento Viana, no Flickr


Sem título por Bento Viana, no Flickr


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Templo da Boa Vontade | Brasília Vista do Céu por Bento Viana, no Flickr


L2 Norte | Brasília Vista do Céu por Bento Viana, no Flickr


Tribunal Superior do Trabalho | Brasília Vista do Céu por Bento Viana, no Flickr


Teatro Nacional | Brasília Vista do Céu por Bento Viana, no Flickr


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Sem título por Bento Viana, no Flickr


Sem título por Bento Viana, no Flickr


Sem título por Bento Viana, no Flickr


Sem título por Bento Viana, no Flickr


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Source









Source









Source









Source









Source


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Balonismo Brasília 2013 por Joao Arquimedes, no Flickr


Fim de tarde na Capital Federal por thiagoveras.com, no Flickr


Vista Panorâmica (fim de tarde nublado) por thiagoveras.com, no Flickr


Catedral Metropolitana por Edison Zanatto, no Flickr


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Série com a Abertura da Copa das Confederações - Brasil 2013 - Jogo Brasil 3x0 Japão - 15-06-2013 - IMG_3932 por Flávio Cruvinel Brandão, no Flickr


Estádio Nacional Mané Garrincha por Leo Soares - DF, no Flickr


Tree (Paineira / Chorisia Speciosa) - Brasília por Francisco Aragão, no Flickr


Palácio Itamaraty / Itamaraty Palace, Brasília por Francisco Aragão, no Flickr


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Source


Praça dos Três Poderes | Brasília Vista do Céu por Bento Viana, no Flickr


Capela São Francisco de Assis por Joao Arquimedes, no Flickr


Deck do Lago Norte por Bento Viana, no Flickr


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Palácio do Planalto - Brasília por Francisco Aragão, no Flickr


Palácio da Alvorada - Brasília por Francisco Aragão, no Flickr









Source









Source


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

Fantastic photos and very nice thread! :cheers2:


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

i always wonder how it looked like, google doesn't work out well for me.. it looks like a beautiful garden city


----------



## eduardoazul (Aug 7, 2007)

beautiful city! :cheers:


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks for commenting, guys! 


Congresso Nacional por Lucas Steckelberg, no Flickr


Congresso iluminado para o natal em verde e amarelo, com reflexo (Senado Federal - Detalhe) por Rubens.Campos, no Flickr









Source


HelioOliveira_DomingoNoEixao por Brasília faz 50 anos, no Flickr


Brasília Shopping por Brasília faz 50 anos, no Flickr


Vista da Ermida por Brasília faz 50 anos, no Flickr


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Sem título por João Guilherme de Carvalho, no Flickr


Plataforma superior por João Guilherme de Carvalho, no Flickr


Do centro, os nortes da luz por Pedro Lacerda - Le Monsieur, no Flickr









Source


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Barco por Claudio Marcon, no Flickr


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Nuvens de Chuva por Claudio Marcon, no Flickr


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

As duas preciosidades de Brasília: as obras arquitetônicas e o céu por Pedro Lacerda - Le Monsieur, no Flickr


Balões por Claudio Marcon, no Flickr


bras-ilha, por ndrC!, no Flickr


Trono! por Namuchila, no Flickr









Source


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Tesourinhas | Asa Sul | Brasília Vista do Céu por Bento Viana, no Flickr


Sem título por Bento Viana, no Flickr


Sem título por Bento Viana, no Flickr


Sem título por Bento Viana, no Flickr


Sem título por Bento Viana, no Flickr


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Sem título por Bento Viana, no Flickr


Sem título por Bento Viana, no Flickr


171 Brasília Iluminada © Bento Vianajulho 03, 2007- © Bento Viana-Oikos Imagem por Bento Viana, no Flickr


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Brasília por Dircinha -, no Flickr


Sem título por Bento Viana, no Flickr


Brasilia - Memorial JK por bilderflut photography, no Flickr


Manifestação por Agência Senado, no Flickr


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Brasilia - Brasilia Alvorada Park por bilderflut photography, no Flickr


Brasilia - Brasilia Alvorada Park por bilderflut photography, no Flickr


Brasilia - Supremo Tribunal Federal por bilderflut photography, no Flickr


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Brasilia, hot air capital . . . por ericrstoner, no Flickr


Brasília, capital das paineiras . . . por ericrstoner, no Flickr


Brasília das Cachoeiras . . . de toda sorte. por ericrstoner, no Flickr


Tranquility base . . . por ericrstoner, no Flickr


Skyview . . . por ericrstoner, no Flickr


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Sem título por ericrstoner, no Flickr


Mother of the gods . . . and a wild goose chase! por ericrstoner, no Flickr


A Casa das Onze Emas . . . e das Duas Dilmas. por ericrstoner, no Flickr


World Environment Day por ericrstoner, no Flickr


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Supreme solitude . . . por ericrstoner, no Flickr


Spring unfolds . . . por ericrstoner, no Flickr


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Sunday in the 6-lane park . . . por ericrstoner, no Flickr


Sunday stroll . . . occupy the Eixão! por ericrstoner, no Flickr


Adeus Oscar . . . por ericrstoner, no Flickr


Pending precipitation . . . por ericrstoner, no Flickr


Bad hair day . . . por ericrstoner, no Flickr


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Wearing of the green . . . por ericrstoner, no Flickr


Brasil 21 . . . por ericrstoner, no Flickr


Birthday balloons . . . por ericrstoner, no Flickr


Ladies of the lake . . . por ericrstoner, no Flickr


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Finishing touch . . . por ericrstoner, no Flickr


Urban oasis . . . por ericrstoner, no Flickr


Photography month . . . por ericrstoner, no Flickr


Blue November . . . por ericrstoner, no Flickr


Keep walking . . . por ericrstoner, no Flickr


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Burning the Leap Night oil . . . por ericrstoner, no Flickr


Sem título por Bento Viana, no Flickr


Angels we have heard on high . . . por ericrstoner, no Flickr


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Cerimônia Fúnebre de Oscar Niemeyer (Palácio do Planalto / Congresso Nacional) - Brasília por Francisco Aragão, no Flickr









Palácio do Planalto - (Tribute to Oscar Niemeyer - 1907 / 2012) por Francisco Aragão, no Flickr









Vista da Esplanada dos Ministérios - Brasília por Francisco Aragão, no Flickr


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Jardins de Brasília por Francisco Aragão, no Flickr









Pontão do Lago Sul - Brasília por Francisco Aragão, no Flickr









Vista Parcial da Praça dos Três Poderes, Brasília por Francisco Aragão, no Flickr


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Bento Viana


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Brasila por Namuchila, no Flickr


Maravilhoso por Namuchila, no Flickr


Clube de Golfe de Brasília / Golf Club of Brasilia por Francisco Aragão, no Flickr


Setor Bancário Sul - Brasília por Francisco Aragão, no Flickr


----------



## juan.83 (Jan 7, 2011)

Great pics! love how organized brasilia is


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

Pictures by Yuri Carvalho


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks, christos! :cheers:


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Vista aérea por Agência Senado, no Flickr


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Congresso Nacional por Agência Senado, no Flickr


Senado por Agência Senado, no Flickr


Senado por Agência Senado, no Flickr


Torre Digital | Brasília Vista do Céu por Bento Viana, no Flickr


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Senado por Agência Senado, no Flickr


Palácio do Planalto - Brasília por Francisco Aragão, no Flickr


Visita de Obama a Brasília por Agência Senado, no Flickr


Palácio do Planalto, Brasília por Francisco Aragão, no Flickr


Sede da Procuradoria Geral da República Brasileira - Brasília por Francisco Aragão, no Flickr


Vista dos Prédios do Tribunal Superior Eleitoral e Tribunal Superior do Trabalho, Brasília por Francisco Aragão, no Flickr


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Palácio do Planalto - (Tribute to Oscar Niemeyer - 1907 / 2012) por Francisco Aragão, no Flickr


Vista da Esplanada dos Ministérios - Brasília por Francisco Aragão, no Flickr


Praça das Fontes e Setor Hoteleiro Norte - Brasília por Francisco Aragão, no Flickr


Prédio da nova sede do Tribunal Superior Eleitoral - Brasília por Francisco Aragão, no Flickr


Palácio da Alvorada - Brasília por Francisco Aragão, no Flickr


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Quartel-General do Exército Brasileiro / Brazilian Army - Brasília por Francisco Aragão, no Flickr


Palácio do Planalto - Brasília por Francisco Aragão, no Flickr


Palácio da Alvorada at night - Brasília por Francisco Aragão, no Flickr


Vista do Lago Paranoá - Brasília por Francisco Aragão, no Flickr


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Tribunal Superior do Trabalho / Superior Labor Court - Brasília por Francisco Aragão, no Flickr


Capela do Palácio Alvorada / Chapel of the Alvorada Palace - Brasília por Francisco Aragão, no Flickr


Palácio da Alvorada / Alvorada Palace - Brasília por Francisco Aragão, no Flickr


Memorial JK por Francisco Aragão, no Flickr


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

Great job FAAN, keep posting! :cheers2:


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Capela e as Colunas do Palácio do Alvorada - Brasília por Francisco Aragão, no Flickr


Vista panorâmica da Ponte Juscelino Kubitschek por Francisco Aragão, no Flickr


Lago Paranoá de Brasília por Francisco Aragão, no Flickr


The gardens of the Alvorada Palace (Rito dos Ritmos) por Francisco Aragão, no Flickr


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

A Justiça / The Justice - Supremo Tribunal Federal por Francisco Aragão, no Flickr


Jardins do Palácio do Alvorada / The Gardens of the Alvorada Palace por Francisco Aragão, no Flickr


Jardins do Palácio da Alvorada por Francisco Aragão, no Flickr


A Pietà da Catedral de Brasília por Francisco Aragão, no Flickr


----------



## Bye bye world (Jan 5, 2012)

Such beautiful photos my dear friend! Thanks a lot for posting! :cheers1:


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

^^:cheers1:


Brazilian National Congress por Francisco Aragão, no Flickr


Congresso Nacional / National Congress of Brazil por Francisco Aragão, no Flickr


Palácio do Planalto por Francisco Aragão, no Flickr


Mastro da Bandeira do Brasil e a Pira da Pátria - Brasília por Francisco Aragão, no Flickr


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Palácio da Justiça - Brasília por Francisco Aragão, no Flickr


Setor de Autarquias Norte (Em construção) - Brasília por Francisco Aragão, no Flickr


Palácio da Alvorada / Alvorada Palace - Brasília por Francisco Aragão, no Flickr


Escultura "Os Candangos" e o Palácio do Planalto - Brasília por Francisco Aragão, no Flickr


Panteão da Pátria e da Democracia / Pantheon of the Fatherland and Freedom - Brasília por Francisco Aragão, no Flickr


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Brazil's Congress and Senate por Dante Laurini Jr, no Flickr


Brasilia por Dante Laurini Jr, no Flickr


Here Comes The Sun por Dante Laurini Jr, no Flickr


Domes Brasilia por Dante Laurini Jr, no Flickr


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Palacio do Itamaraty por Roberto Peradotto, no Flickr


Palacio do Itamaraty por Roberto Peradotto, no Flickr


Palacio do Itamaraty por Roberto Peradotto, no Flickr


Palacio do Itamaraty por Roberto Peradotto, no Flickr


----------



## Maximalist (Dec 1, 2007)

They really don't come any better than Oscar Niemeyer. Brasilia is quite a showpiece. You can't quite say his death was tragic, because he was 104, but I sure do miss him. We will not see his like again.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Vista Panorâmica de Brasília / Panoramic View of Brasilia by Francisco Aragão, on Flickr


Águas Claras by Thiago Marra, on Flickr


Brasilia's Cathedral of Our Lady Aparecida by AkaashMaharaj, on Flickr


Juscelino Kubitschek bridge by Cedric Favero, on Flickr


National Congress by Cedric Favero, on Flickr


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Great pics, thanks christos! :cheers:


City Night por Thiago Marra, no Flickr


Águas Claras por Thiago Marra, no Flickr


Circus por Thiago Marra, no Flickr


SHS por Thiago Marra, no Flickr


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

It seems like a ver intresting place! :cheers:
I would like to visit Sao Paolo and Brasilia! :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

FAAN said:


> Great pics, thanks christos! :cheers:


Welcome :cheers1:


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Japanac said:


> It seems like a ver intresting place! :cheers:
> I would like to visit Sao Paolo and Brasilia! :cheers:


Thanks, Japanac! I hope you come, you'll be very welcome here! 



Festival de Balonismo Brasília 51 anos por David Ayronn, no Flickr


vigilantes por Thiago Marra, no Flickr


PGR por Thiago Marra, no Flickr


. l l . por Thiago Marra, no Flickr


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Sem título por Thiago Marra, no Flickr


ponte jk por Thiago Marra, no Flickr


nnn por Thiago Marra, no Flickr


STF por Thiago Marra, no Flickr


Perfilamento por Thiago Marra, no Flickr


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

edit


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

del


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Praça dos Três Poderes por Plínio Dondon, no Flickr


Panteão da Pátria Tancredo Neves por Plínio Dondon, no Flickr


Panteão da Pátria Tancredo Neves por Plínio Dondon, no Flickr


Palácio da Alvorada por Plínio Dondon, no Flickr


Catedral Metropolitana de Brasília por Plínio Dondon, no Flickr


----------



## Bye bye world (Jan 5, 2012)

great pics FAAN! It's always a pleasure enjoy this urban elegance and organization. :cheers:


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

:cheers1:


Brasília Downtown por schietti, no Flickr


Supremo Tribunal Federal por Plínio Dondon, no Flickr


Panteão da Pátria Tancredo Neves por Plínio Dondon, no Flickr


----------



## traveler (Jun 12, 2005)

Nice pics!!


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

IMG_6224PS por Verbeno, no Flickr


Congresso por Verbeno, no Flickr


Governo! por Verbeno, no Flickr


Luz! por Verbeno, no Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Untitled by Dawelz, on Flickr


City Jungle 2 by Dawelz, on Flickr


Radiação by Dawelz, on Flickr


Untitled by Dawelz, on Flickr


Tempestade no congresso. by Dawelz, on Flickr


Museu Nacional by Dawelz, on Flickr


eNdLeSs by Thiago Marra, on Flickr


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Source









Source









Source









Source









Source


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Palácio do Planalto - Brasilia by david.bank (www.david-bank.com), on Flickr


Palácio do Planalto - Brasilia by david.bank (www.david-bank.com), on Flickr


Brasilia Cathedral by david.bank (www.david-bank.com), on Flickr


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Palácio do Planalto - Brasília-DF/Brazil (Presidential Palace) by DyFuente, on Flickr


Palácio do Planalto (Brasilia/DF - Brazil) by DyFuente, on Flickr


Congress (Congresso Nacional) Brasilia/DF - Brazil by DyFuente, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

BRASILIA skyline (Brazil) (1) by Jorge in Brazil, on Flickr


BRASILIA skyline (Brazil) (2) by Jorge in Brazil, on Flickr


BRASILIA skyline (Brazil) (3) by Jorge in Brazil, on Flickr


JK Bridge, BRASILIA (Brazil) by Jorge in Brazil, on Flickr


Ministry of Foreign Affairs building, BRASILIA (Brazil) by Jorge in Brazil, on Flickr


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Fogos by Ricardo Araujo Leite, on Flickr


\|/ by Thiago Marra, on Flickr


QG Exercito - Brasilia DF by Fabio Elias, on Flickr


catedral by Harry Firmo, on Flickr


Mané Garrincha - Brasília, Brazil by Bruno Zampietro, on Flickr


Brasília à noite by JulianaGold, on Flickr


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Lago Paranoá by Dawelz, on Flickr


City Jungle by Dawelz, on Flickr


Lago Paranoá. Brasília-DF. by F.Mendes, on Flickr


Lago Paranoá. Brasília-DF. by F.Mendes, on Flickr


Lago Paranoá. Brasília-DF. by F.Mendes, on Flickr


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

The President and his spaceship by Sylvain Bourdos, on Flickr


In the heart of Lucio Costa's pilot plan by Sylvain Bourdos, on Flickr


Praça dos Três Poderes by Sylvain Bourdos, on Flickr


Oï to the Hyperboloïd ! by Sylvain Bourdos, on Flickr


Today's largest flag in the world to be flown continuously by Sylvain Bourdos, on Flickr


----------



## William1605 (Aug 27, 2011)

Awesome! :drool:


----------



## Bye bye world (Jan 5, 2012)

really beautiful pics FAAN and christos, thanks for posting! :cheers:


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks, guys! 


home by schietti, on Flickr


set me free by schietti, on Flickr


how colorful I see by schietti, on Flickr


light the congress by schietti, on Flickr


----------



## Ygor Rodrigues (Jul 6, 2011)

Esse thread é um prato cheio para amantes de arquitetura. Ainda vou vistar Brasília um dia. :cheers:

E parabéns ao FAAN por sempre divulgar lindas imagens do nosso país.


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks, Ygor! 


O Vindouro Crepúsculo da Justiça by Júlio B., on Flickr


Panormica by mjcfdf, on Flickr


DSC_0188 by cjmontag, on Flickr


Pôr do Sol by Ricardo Araujo Leite, on Flickr


Brasilia_ by willian alves, on Flickr


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Untitled by João Guilherme de Carvalho, on Flickr


Untitled by João Guilherme de Carvalho, on Flickr


Untitled by João Guilherme de Carvalho, on Flickr


----------



## Bye bye world (Jan 5, 2012)

gorgeous pics! :cheers:


----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)

Arquivo- 2014-01-24-2014-01-24-Vista aérea do trecho da malha cicloviária do eixo monumental by Secretaria Mobilidade, auf Flickr

Arquivo- 2014-01-24-Vista aérea do trecho da malha cicloviária do eixo monumental by Secretaria Mobilidade, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)

DF-085- EPTG (17) by Secretaria Mobilidade, auf Flickr

2013-04-03- Arquivo -DF-085 PTU-STDF (116) by Secretaria Mobilidade, auf Flickr

DF-085- EPTG (19) by Secretaria Mobilidade, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)

2014-09-02- Arquivo - Expresso DF- E-11 Estação Vargem Bonita (1) by Secretaria Mobilidade, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)

2014-11-24- Arquivo - Expresso DF-Terminal Gama (34) by Secretaria Mobilidade, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)

Arquivo- Eixos monumentais-Norte-Sul (32) by Secretaria Mobilidade, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)

2014-05-23- Arquivo- Esplanada dos Ministérios (5) by Secretaria Mobilidade, auf Flickr

2013-01-28- Arquivo- Park Shopping - EPIA (174) by Secretaria Mobilidade, auf Flickr

Catetinho (77) by Secretaria Mobilidade, auf Flickr

2015-06-27- EPAR - Balão Sarah- Aeroporto (29) by Secretaria Mobilidade, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)

2013-04-12- Arquivo - Pistão Norte(31) by Secretaria Mobilidade, auf Flickr

2015-05-27-DF-051-EPGU by Secretaria Mobilidade, auf Flickr

2015-0527-Torre de TV de Brasília (2) by Secretaria Mobilidade, auf Flickr


----------



## SpiderBHZ (Feb 11, 2015)

Though all those freeways and large avenues, hush hour is something close to hell!...But I love hush hour


----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)

i love this big avenues and highways in the middle of the city ...


----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)

Esplanada dos Ministérios, Brasília by Frans Harren, auf Flickr

Grande finale . . . by Eric Royer Stoner, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)

Itamaraty Palace & National Congress by Francisco Aragão, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)

Fotos produzidas pelo Senado by Senado Federal, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)

BRT Eixo Sul (DF) by Programa de Aceleração do Crescimento, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)

praça dos cristais by Edison Zanatto, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)

Obras BRT - Brasília, DF by EMBARQ Brasil | WRI Brasil Cidades Sustentáveis, auf Flickr

Obras BRT - Brasília, DF by EMBARQ Brasil | WRI Brasil Cidades Sustentáveis, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)

Obras BRT - Brasília, DF by EMBARQ Brasil | WRI Brasil Cidades Sustentáveis, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)

Escala residencial . . . by Eric Royer Stoner, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)

Tribunal de Justiça do Distrito Federal e dos Territórios - Brasília by Francisco Aragão, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)

Panorâmica Noturna da Catedral de Brasília / Panoramic Night of the Cathedral of Brasilia by Francisco Aragão, auf Flickr

Catedral Metropolitana de Brasília by Francisco Aragão, auf Flickr

Metropolitan Cathedral of Brasilia at night by Francisco Aragão, auf Flickr

O Apóstolo e a Catedral - Brasília by Francisco Aragão, auf Flickr

Interior da Catedral de Brasília / Interior of the Cathedral of Brasilia by Francisco Aragão, auf Flickr

Vista Panorâmica Interna da Catedral de Brasília by Francisco Aragão, auf Flickr

Altar da Catedral de Brasília by Francisco Aragão, auf Flickr

Confessionário da Catedral de Brasília by Francisco Aragão, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)

_DSC0061 by Heráclito Pereira, auf Flickr

Reflexões no Setor Bancário Sul I by Max Moura Wolosker, auf Flickr

Operação desocupa área pública no centro de Brasília by Agência Brasília, auf Flickr

Setor Bancário Norte ganhará estacionamento com 112 vagas by Agência Brasília, auf Flickr

Setor Bancário Norte ganhará estacionamento com 112 vagas by Agência Brasília, auf Flickr

A Alameda dos Ipês by Max Moura Wolosker, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)

IMG_0713p by Milan Tvrdy, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)

DSC_6428p by Milan Tvrdy, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)

IMG_0903p by Milan Tvrdy, auf Flickr

DSC_6436p by Milan Tvrdy, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)

DSC_6485p by Milan Tvrdy, auf Flickr

DSC_6486p by Milan Tvrdy, auf Flickr

DSC_6521p by Milan Tvrdy, auf Flickr

DSC_6523p by Milan Tvrdy, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)

DSC_6544p by Milan Tvrdy, auf Flickr

DSC_6545p by Milan Tvrdy, auf Flickr

DSC_6556p by Milan Tvrdy, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)

DSC_6589p by Milan Tvrdy, auf Flickr

DSC_6586p by Milan Tvrdy, auf Flickr

DSC_6590p by Milan Tvrdy, auf Flickr

DSC_6593p by Milan Tvrdy, auf Flickr

DSC_6606p by Milan Tvrdy, auf Flickr

DSC_6600p by Milan Tvrdy, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)

IMG_1168p by Milan Tvrdy, auf Flickr

IMG_1169p by Milan Tvrdy, auf Flickr

IMG_1170p by Milan Tvrdy, auf Flickr

IMG_1171p by Milan Tvrdy, auf Flickr

DSC_6682p by Milan Tvrdy, auf Flickr

DSC_6685p by Milan Tvrdy, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)

Brasília from the Air by chrisgj6, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)

Brasília from the air by Felipe Ns., auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)

Jardim Bom Demais. Jardim Botânico. Brasília, DF. Aug/2016 by EBoechat, auf Flickr

Jardim Bom Demais. Jardim Botânico. Brasília, DF. Aug/2016 by EBoechat, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)

2015-03-21-16-44-IMG_5590 by phccosta, auf Flickr

2015-02-03-09-18-IMG_5424 by phccosta, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)

2015-03-11-14-21-IMG_5575 by phccosta, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)

2015_02_16 11_10_40DSC_2758 by phccosta, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)

Ohne Titel by phccosta, auf Flickr

Ohne Titel by phccosta, auf Flickr

Ohne Titel by phccosta, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)

Ohne Titel by Rogério Ferreira, auf Flickr

Ohne Titel by Rogério Ferreira, auf Flickr

Ohne Titel by Rogério Ferreira, auf Flickr

Ohne Titel by Rogério Ferreira, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)

Ohne Titel by Rogério Ferreira, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)

WP_20160505_17_34_55_Raw.jpg by Melirius, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)

Esplanada dos Ministérios - Brasília-DF by Enilton Kirchhof, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)

Brasília, Acesso à Ponte JK. by Marcos Antonio, auf Flickr

Brasília by Marcos Antonio, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)

DSC_0157-Modifica.jpg by Luca Piccollo, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)

20160311-DJI_0223-Pano-2 by joe espindola, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)

Remo Brasília by joe espindola, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)

Santuário Dom Bosco - Brasília by Gabriel Smith, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)

Panorama_LBV-01 - fora by Cristiano Motta, auf Flickr

Panorama_LBV-01- dentro by Cristiano Motta, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)

Palácio do Planalto by Senado Federal, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)

Foto do Dia - 19/07/2016 by Palácio do Planalto, auf Flickr

Palácio do Planalto by Luciano Virgili Calvano, auf Flickr

Brasília 56 anos {Palácio do Planalto] by Francisco Aragão, auf Flickr

ISIS Quote about the Paris Attack. This is the "First of the Storm" by Dennis Asfour - EyeInFocus Photography, auf Flickr

Palácio do Planalto adere à campanha Outubro Rosa by Agência Brasil Fotografias, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)

Indígenas fazem manifestação contra a PEC 215 by Agência Brasil Fotografias, auf Flickr

Berzoini recebe líderes indígenas no Palácio do Planalto by Agência Brasil Fotografias, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)

Santuário Dom Bosco by Cloé Magister, auf Flickr

Santuário Dom Bosco by Cloé Magister, auf Flickr

Santuário Dom Bosco - BSB by lais macedo, auf Flickr

Santuário Dom Bosco by Luiz Soares, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)

2015-05-18 - Palácio da Alvorada (1) by Charles Albert Sholl, auf Flickr

Palácio da Alvorada by Stephanie Kodel, auf Flickr

09/10/2016 Jantar com a base aliada no Palácio da Alvorada by Palácio do Planalto, auf Flickr

09/10/2016 Jantar com a base aliada no Palácio da Alvorada by Palácio do Planalto, auf Flickr

09/10/2016 Jantar com a base aliada no Palácio da Alvorada by Palácio do Planalto, auf Flickr

09/10/2016 Jantar com a base aliada no Palácio da Alvorada by Palácio do Planalto, auf Flickr

09/10/2016 Jantar com a base aliada no Palácio da Alvorada by Palácio do Planalto, auf Flickr

Stone skipping . . . by Eric Royer Stoner, auf Flickr

Chapel hill . . . by Eric Royer Stoner, auf Flickr

As Banhistas de Alfredo Ceschiatti by Marcus Vinícius Antunes, auf Flickr

Palácio da Alvorada by Ana Paula Guaratini, auf Flickr

Palácio da Alvorada by Drew Heller, auf Flickr

Palácio da Alvorada by Daniel Pacifico, auf Flickr

Palácio da Alvorada (1956 | 1958), Brasília - arquiteto Oscar Niemeyer by Lucas Jordano de Melo Barbosa, auf Flickr

Ode to the curve . . . by Eric Royer Stoner, auf Flickr

Turismo by SETUR DF, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)

DSC_0387 by Ana Luiza Araujo Silva, auf Flickr

DSC_0388 by Ana Luiza Araujo Silva, auf Flickr

DSC_0393 by Ana Luiza Araujo Silva, auf Flickr

DSC_0420 by Ana Luiza Araujo Silva, auf Flickr

DSC_0402 by Ana Luiza Araujo Silva, auf Flickr

DSC_0445 by Ana Luiza Araujo Silva, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)

Estádio Nacional de Brasília - Mané Garrincha by SETUR DF, auf Flickr

Estádio Nacional de Brasília - Mané Garrincha by SETUR DF, auf Flickr

Estádio Nacional de Brasília - Mané Garrincha by SETUR DF, auf Flickr

Estádio Nacional de Brasília - Mané Garrincha by SETUR DF, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)

Parque Ana Lídia revitalizado by Agência Brasília, auf Flickr


----------



## leobosz (Dec 8, 2008)

Brasília é uma cidade muito bonita mesmo.. tem tudo pra ser um destaque mundial. Uma pena que é tão judiada e desrespeitada.


----------



## leobosz (Dec 8, 2008)

O projeto do estádio bilionário não contemplava uma praça no entorno do estádio? Ficou muito ruim do jeito que está. 
Cuiabá, apesar de não possuir futebol, assim como Brasília, soube aproveitar bem o estádio e transformou em uma área de encontro de seus cidadãos.. Fazem caminhadas, encontros.
O entorno do Mané Garrincha está horrível...


----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)

IMG_4018 by Grzegorz Dymon, auf Flickr

IMG_4030 by Grzegorz Dymon, auf Flickr

IMG_4032 by Grzegorz Dymon, auf Flickr

IMG_4056 by Grzegorz Dymon, auf Flickr

IMG_4038 by Grzegorz Dymon, auf Flickr

IMG_4059 by Grzegorz Dymon, auf Flickr

IMG_4060 by Grzegorz Dymon, auf Flickr

Brasília - DF by Jaime Costa, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)

Brasília - DF by Jaime Costa, auf Flickr

Brasília - DF by Jaime Costa, auf Flickr

Brasília - DF by Jaime Costa, auf Flickr

Brasília - DF by Jaime Costa, auf Flickr

Brasília - DF by Jaime Costa, auf Flickr

Brasília - DF by Jaime Costa, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)

Brasília - DF by Jaime Costa, auf Flickr

Brasília - DF by Jaime Costa, auf Flickr

Brasília - DF by Jaime Costa, auf Flickr

Brasília - DF by Jaime Costa, auf Flickr

Brasília - DF by Jaime Costa, auf Flickr

Brasília - DF by Jaime Costa, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)

Brasília - DF by Jaime Costa, auf Flickr

Brasília - DF by Jaime Costa, auf Flickr

Brasília - DF by Jaime Costa, auf Flickr

Brasília - DF by Jaime Costa, auf Flickr

Brasília - DF by Jaime Costa, auf Flickr

Brasília - DF by Jaime Costa, auf Flickr

Brasília - DF by Jaime Costa, auf Flickr

Brasília - DF by Jaime Costa, auf Flickr

Brasília - DF by Jaime Costa, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)

Brazil, June 2014, Brasilia, Central (2) by Planning Observatory, auf Flickr

Brazil, June 2014, Brasilia, Central (3) by Planning Observatory, auf Flickr

Brazil, June 2014, Brasilia, Panteao da Patria Tancredo Neves (5) by Planning Observatory, auf Flickr

Brazil, June 2014, Brasilia, Three Powers Plaza (2) by Planning Observatory, auf Flickr

Brazil, June 2014, Brasilia, Three Powers Plaza (8) by Planning Observatory, auf Flickr

Brazil, June 2014, Brasilia, Three Powers Plaza (15) by Planning Observatory, auf Flickr

Brazil, June 2014, Brasilia, Monumental Axis (4) by Planning Observatory, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)

Brazil, June 2014, Brasilia, National Museum by Planning Observatory, auf Flickr

Brazil, June 2014, Brasilia, Monumental Axis (7) by Planning Observatory, auf Flickr

Brazil, June 2014, Brasilia, Kubitschek Memorial (9) by Planning Observatory, auf Flickr

. by Planning Observatory, auf Flickr

Brazil, June 2014, Brasilia, Brasilia Shopping (4) by Planning Observatory, auf Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Twilight of Rio de Janeiro - View from Corcovado, Brazil by takasphoto.com, on Flickr

Brasilia by Luis Armando Oyarzun, on Flickr

Brasília, Eixo Monumental by Waldr, on Flickr

Brasilia, Capital of Brazil by Tomas Belcik, on Flickr

JK Bridge View by George Amaro, on Flickr

Águas Claras by Thiago Marra, on Flickr

Vemelho é movimento by Rafael Desh, on Flickr

Thinking Out Loud by Daniel Noronha, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Brasilia by Luis Armando Oyarzun, on Flickr

Brasilia, Capital of Brazil by Tomas Belcik, on Flickr

Brasilia, Capital of Brazil by Tomas Belcik, on Flickr

Brasilia, Capital of Brazil by Tomas Belcik, on Flickr

Brasilia, Capital of Brazil by Tomas Belcik, on Flickr

Brasilia, Capital of Brazil by Tomas Belcik, on Flickr

Expresso by Rafael Desh, on Flickr

Setor Hoteleiro Norte - Brasília by Francisco Aragão, on Flickr

Brasilia - Future City by Victor Lima, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

IMG_4061 by Grzegorz Dymon, on Flickr

BRASÍLIA - 2016 - (25) by ALEXANDRE SAMPAIO, on Flickr

Brasília-DF by VALDIR EDUARDO CODINHOTO, on Flickr

Congresso Nacional Brasileiro by Enilton Kirchhof, on Flickr

Brasilia - Future City by Victor Lima, on Flickr

10 mil pessoas participam dos shows em homenagem a Brasília by Agência Brasília, on Flickr

Brasilia - nigth view by Alejandro Olivera, on Flickr

Visitors by Cedric Favero, on Flickr

Untitled by Alex Della Nina Conde Tavares, on Flickr

Brasilia. DF Fotografía de arquitectura @oscar_hero #fotografiadearquitectura #arquitectura #luz #light #archdaily #photography #architecture #building #color #city #buildings #urban #design #cities #art #architecturelovers #lines #instagood #beauti by Oscar Hernandez, on Flickr


----------



## SpiderBHZ (Feb 11, 2015)

hahahah Christos, I think I saw Rio in the first post of this page and a city which I could not identify (I think that is New York) in the post above.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Pierre-Photographer_Victoria (3) by motuspix, on Flickr

Brasilia Downtown 1 by Leonardo Castelo Branco, on Flickr

{1/52} A new and unknow beginning. by Kamilla Oliveira, on Flickr

Photo a Day Challenge, January, 3 - My Town - Brasília by Kamilla Oliveira, on Flickr

National Congress of Brazil at night - Brasilia by Francisco Aragão, on Flickr

Brasilia downtown skyline by Dave Simpson, on Flickr

Juscelino Kubitschek Bridge, Brasília by Francisco Aragão, on Flickr

Water Tower by Jorge Hamilton Brandão, on Flickr

Brasilia. DF Fotografía de arquitectura @oscar_hero #fotografiadearquitectura #arquitectura #luz #light #archdaily #photography #architecture #building #color #city #buildings #urban #design #cities #art #architecturelovers #lines #instagood #beauti by Oscar Hernandez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Downtown on Night by Rafael Desh, on Flickr

Fim de tarde em Brasília. #brasilia #brasil #torre #photography #photo by fojool, on Flickr

Congresso Nacional, Brasília by Francisco Aragão, on Flickr

Boa noite Brasília by Artur Dias Rocha, on Flickr

brasilia noturno 026 by Tarso Soares, on Flickr

A cidade by Rafael Desh, on Flickr

Sun clounds by Rafael Desh, on Flickr

Downtown Brasilia by Rafael Desh, on Flickr

Side facade by Rafael Desh, on Flickr

Street Rain by Rafael Desh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

BRASÍLIA - 2016 - (25) by ALEXANDRE SAMPAIO, on Flickr

Setor Bancário Norte by Fhelip Correa, on Flickr

Brasília (Palácio Itamaraty) / Brasília (Itamaraty Palace) by Ministério das Relações Exteriores, on Flickr

RAFA4625.JPG by PSDB na Câmara, on Flickr

Brasília by Carlos Macapuna, on Flickr

Regiões consideradas de risco terão prioridade em investimentos na iluminação by Agência Brasília, on Flickr

#morning #sky #bluesky #dawn #brasilia #brazil by Alipio Junior, on Flickr

Thinking Out Loud by Daniel Noronha, on Flickr

Passeio de bike em Brasilia 2 by Julio Cesar Demarchi Junior, on Flickr

Babydoll de Nylon by Rafael Desh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Setor Hoteleiro by Geise Architecture, on Flickr

Skyline Brasília by Geise Architecture, on Flickr

Parque da Cidade by Geise Architecture, on Flickr

Sistema viário - tesouras by Geise Architecture, on Flickr

Eixo Monumental - Jardim Burle Marx by Geise Architecture, on Flickr

Infinity Font by Geise Architecture, on Flickr

IMG_3932 by Grzegorz Dymon, on Flickr

EE16-2012 by Pedal Noturno DF, on Flickr

Untitled by Lincoln Koga, on Flickr

Babydoll de Nylon by Rafael Desh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Brasilia by Luis Armando Oyarzun, on Flickr

Águas Claras by Thiago Marra, on Flickr

Brasilia, Capital of Brazil by Tomas Belcik, on Flickr

Setor Hoteleiro by Geise Architecture, on Flickr



#sunset #sky #brasilia #nofilter by Alipio Junior, on Flickr

Babydoll de Nylon by Rafael Desh, on Flickr

Babydoll de Nylon by Rafael Desh, on Flickr

Série com o Ipê-amarelo em Brasília, Brasil - Series with the Trumpet tree, Golden Trumpet Tree, Pau D'arco or Tabebuia in Brasília, Brazil - 20-08-2017 – IMG_7090-2 by Flávio Cruvinel Brandão, on Flickr

Série com o Ipê-amarelo em Brasília, Brasil - Series with the Trumpet tree, Golden Trumpet Tree, Pau D'arco or Tabebuia in Brasília, Brazil - 20-08-2017 – IMG_7087 by Flávio Cruvinel Brandão, on Flickr

Lá by Rafael Desh, on Flickr

De dia by Rafael Desh, on Flickr

Setor Bancário Sul - Brasília by Francisco Aragão, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Memorial JK - Oscar Niemeyer - Brasília - Brasil - Brazil by Leonardo Martins, on Flickr

Estádio Mané Garrincha - Futebol - Football - Brasília - Brasil - Brazil - Copa do Mundo - World Cup by Leonardo Martins, on Flickr

Tribunal de Contas - Brasília - Brasil - Brazil by Leonardo Martins, on Flickr

Por Trás do Palácio do Planalto - Congresso Nacional - Oscar Niemeyer - Brasilia - Brasil - Brazil by Leonardo Martins, on Flickr

Panteão da Pátria - Oscar Niemeyer - Brasilia - Brasil - Brazil by Leonardo Martins, on Flickr

Ponte JK - Ponte Juscelino Kubtischek - Ponte - Brasília - Brasil - Brazil by Leonardo Martins, on Flickr

Palácio do Planalto - Congresso Nacional - Oscar Niemeyer - Brasilia - Brasil - Brazil by Leonardo Martins, on Flickr

Brasília by Igor Pires, on Flickr

{1/52} A new and unknow beginning. by Kamilla Oliveira, on Flickr

#sergiobites #fotografia #filmmaker #timelapse #rodoviaria #brasilia #instagrambrasilia #luz by sergiobites, on Flickr

JK Bridge by George Amaro, on Flickr

Brasilia bela by Confraria Gentileza, on Flickr

mOViNg by Thiago Marra, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Setor Bancário Norte ganhará estacionamento com 112 vagas by Agência Brasília, on Flickr

Setor Bancário e Hoteleiro Norte . Estádio Nacional no começo das obras. Brasília DF. 2011 by SHIFT PhotoGrama, on Flickr

Brasília Setor Hoteléiro Norte (2) by Francisco Enrique Camacho Mezquita, on Flickr

Brasília by Carlos Macapuna, on Flickr

BRASÍLIA - 2016 - (116) by ALEXANDRE SAMPAIO, on Flickr

Prédio da nova sede do Tribunal Superior Eleitoral - Brasília by Francisco Aragão, on Flickr

Soltesz_Bela_Hatizsakkal_Braziliaban_367 by Hátizsákkal Brazíliában, on Flickr

Sudoeste comemora 12 anos by Agência Brasília, on Flickr

Untitled by Lincoln Koga, on Flickr

Fim de tarde em Brasília. #brasilia #brasil #torre #photography #photo by fojool, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Brazil - Brasília by Nailton Barbosa, on Flickr

Brasília, DF, Brasil, Zona Central by Marcos Antonio, on Flickr

Brasília, Ponte JK by Marcos Antonio, on Flickr

Brasília 07-11-2014 17 by Marcos Antonio, on Flickr

Brasília, Ponte JK by Marcos Antonio, on Flickr

Palacio da Justica by Jonathan Reid, on Flickr

Soltesz_Bela_Hatizsakkal_Braziliaban_367 by Hátizsákkal Brazíliában, on Flickr

DSC_6486p by Milan Tvrdy, on Flickr

DSC_6682p by Milan Tvrdy, on Flickr

Perspective by Amanda Assis, on Flickr

Biblioteca Nacional de Brasília by Geise Architecture, on Flickr

2015-06-16 - Brasília (Distrito Federal - Brasil) (1) by Charles Albert Sholl, on Flickr


----------



## SpiderBHZ (Feb 11, 2015)

^^^ Theres a lot of my own pictures on this post


----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)

BRASILIA AERIALS


----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)




----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)




----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)

Ipê amarelo by Luma Poletti Dutra, auf Flickr

Por la paz entre los pueblos! / For peace among the peoples! by Francisco Aragão, auf Flickr

Ipê Amarelo by Enilton Kirchhof, auf Flickr

Série com o Ipê-amarelo em Brasília, Brasil - Series with the Trumpet tree, Golden Trumpet Tree, Pau D'arco or Tabebuia in Brasília, Brazil - 13-09-2012 - IMG_5233 by Flávio Cruvinel Brandão, auf Flickr

Série com o Ipê-amarelo em Brasília, Brasil - Series with the Trumpet tree, Golden Trumpet Tree, Pau D'arco or Tabebuia in Brasília, Brazil - 13-09-2012 - IMG_4611 by Flávio Cruvinel Brandão, auf Flickr

Ipê-amarelo, Brasília by Francisco Aragão, auf Flickr

Série com o Ipê-amarelo em Brasília, Brasil - Series with the Trumpet tree, Golden Trumpet Tree, Pau D'arco or Tabebuia in Brasília, Brazil - 13-09-2012 - IMG_4774 by Flávio Cruvinel Brandão, auf Flickr

Série de temporada dos Ipês-amarelos ou Araguaney, Tajibo, Cañaguate (Tabebuia chrysotricha, Tabebuia alba ou Tabebuia chrysantha) – Series with the Yellow Ipe, Trumpet tree or Pau D'arco seasons - 03-08-2013 - IMG_6710 by Flávio Cruvinel Brandão, auf Flickr

Série com o Ipê-amarelo em Brasília, Brasil - Series with the Trumpet tree, Golden Trumpet Tree, Pau D'arco or Tabebuia in Brasília, Brazil - 20-08-2017 – IMG_7046 by Flávio Cruvinel Brandão, auf Flickr

Série com o Ipê-amarelo em Brasília, Brasil - Series with the Trumpet tree, Golden Trumpet Tree, Pau D'arco or Tabebuia in Brasília, Brazil - 18-08-2011 - IMG_6495 by Flávio Cruvinel Brandão, auf Flickr










Série com Ipê-Roxo Bola (Tabebuia impetiginosa) - Series with the Pau D'Arco Bark - 27-07-2013 - IMG_5794_2 by Flávio Cruvinel Brandão, auf Flickr

Eixão Norte [Ipê-roxo], Brasília by Francisco Aragão, auf Flickr










Irrational exuberance . . . by Eric Royer Stoner, auf Flickr

DSCN1157 by aquilino.fotos, auf Flickr

DSCN1161 by aquilino.fotos, auf Flickr



















Ipê-Roxo, Brasília by Francisco Aragão, auf Flickr

Ipê-branco e as duas Corujas, Brasília by Francisco Aragão, auf Flickr

Ipê-Branco, Brasília by Francisco Aragão, auf Flickr

Ipê e Ministério by Enilton Kirchhof, auf Flickr

Série com Ipê-Roxo Bola (Tabebuia impetiginosa) - Series with the Pau D'Arco Bark - 27-07-2013 - IMG_5763 by Flávio Cruvinel Brandão, auf Flickr

Ipês brancos by Alexandre Marino, auf Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Parte del Centro de Administración construido por dos empresas privadas entre 2013 y 2014 para ser la nueva sede del gobierno del Distrito Federal, asiento de Brasilia. El complejo de 16 edificios y 3.000 puestos de aparcamiento está sin uso por orden de by News Agency, on Flickr

Brasilia Landscape by jocaphoto .com, on Flickr

La Città pianificata - Brasilia by Angelo Petrozza, on Flickr

20160327 - Brasilia 142 by Rómulo Rejón, on Flickr

Outside the dome by Otacílio Rodrigues, on Flickr

brasilia noturno 026 by Tarso Soares, on Flickr

brasilia noturno 006 by Tarso Soares, on Flickr

City of future II by Otacílio Rodrigues, on Flickr

City of future I by Otacílio Rodrigues, on Flickr

Awesome Architecture in Brazil's capital city, Brasilia by Steven Shewach, on Flickr

Brasilia. DF Fotografía de arquitectura @oscar_hero #fotografiadearquitectura #arquitectura #luz #light #archdaily #photography #architecture #building #color #city #buildings #urban #design #cities #art #architecturelovers #lines #instagood #beauti by Oscar Hernandez, on Flickr

National Museum by Igor Valente, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Brasilía - DF by Carlos Fávaro, on Flickr

Jogos escolares da Juventude - Futebol Masculino by Secretaria de Esporte, Turismo e Lazer do DF, on Flickr

Old Style Volks - 15/11/2017 by Gerson garcia, on Flickr

Old Style Volks - 15/11/2017 by Gerson garcia, on Flickr

Old Style Volks - 15/11/2017 by Gerson garcia, on Flickr

Old Style Volks - 15/11/2017 by Gerson garcia, on Flickr

Old Style Volks - 15/11/2017 by Gerson garcia, on Flickr

DSC_5716 by Lázaro Roberto de Menezes, on Flickr

BRASÍLIA - 2016 - (399) by ALEXANDRE SAMPAIO, on Flickr

Igrejinha Nossa Senhora de Fátima by Geise Architecture, on Flickr

Setor Hoteleiro by Geise Architecture, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

2016 - The National Congress seen from the Tancredo Neves Pantheon of the Fatherland and Freedom by Catarina Oliveira, on Flickr

Série com o Ipê-amarelo em Brasília, Brasil - Series with the Trumpet tree, Golden Trumpet Tree, Pau D'arco or Tabebuia in Brasília, Brazil - 18-08-2011 - IMG_6447 by Flávio Cruvinel Brandão, on Flickr

Untitled by Gustavo Gomes, on Flickr

20160327 - Brasilia 142 by Rómulo Rejón, on Flickr

City of future II by Otacílio Rodrigues, on Flickr

Brasilia - DF by (¯`·._.•TaTiTeCtE•._.·´¯), on Flickr

Eixo Monumental by Cassiano Rosário, on Flickr

Brasília nº2 by Leonardo Castelo Branco, on Flickr

Brasília, DF, Brasil by Lázaro Roberto de Menezes, on Flickr

street view from Jardim Burle Marx in Brasília (DSC_6684p) by Milan Tvrdy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Parte del Centro de Administración construido por dos empresas privadas entre 2013 y 2014 para ser la nueva sede del gobierno del Distrito Federal, asiento de Brasilia. El complejo de 16 edificios y 3.000 puestos de aparcamiento está sin uso por orden de by News Agency, on Flickr

Brasilia Supercuadras 02_2006 129 by mariordo59, on Flickr

Brasilia supercuadras cul-de-sac 02_2006 20 by mariordo59, on Flickr

Esplanada dos Ministerios, Brasilia by mariordo59, on Flickr

Brasilia Supercuadras 02_2006 129 by mariordo59, on Flickr

Biblioteca Nacional de Brasília by Geise Architecture, on Flickr

Thinking Out Loud by Daniel Noronha, on Flickr

Brasilia, Capital of Brazil by Tomas Belcik, on Flickr

On the Street by Victor Lima, on Flickr

2016 - The National Congress seen from the Tancredo Neves Pantheon of the Fatherland and Freedom by Catarina Oliveira, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Brasília, Ponte JK by Marcos Antonio, on Flickr

Pierre-Photographer_Victoria (3) by motuspix, on Flickr

Brasilia Downtown 1 by Leonardo Castelo Branco, on Flickr

Downtown Brasilia by Francisco Aragão, on Flickr

DSC_5941 by Lázaro Roberto de Menezes, on Flickr

O Buraco do Tatu by Max Moura Wolosker, on Flickr

Buraco do Tatu - Rodoviária de Brasília-DF by Enilton Kirchhof, on Flickr

Brasilia, Capital of Brazil by Tomas Belcik, on Flickr

Brasilia, Capital of Brazil by Tomas Belcik, on Flickr

Brasília, DF, Brasil by Marcos Antonio, on Flickr

Brasilia, Capital of Brazil by Tomas Belcik, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Untitled by Marcos Felipe Teixeira Delfino, on Flickr

DSCN1198 by ATA 75 UFPel, on Flickr

DSCN1199 by ATA 75 UFPel, on Flickr

DSCN1201 by ATA 75 UFPel, on Flickr

DSCN1202 by ATA 75 UFPel, on Flickr

DSCN1144 by ATA 75 UFPel, on Flickr

14-11-2017 by francisco willian, on Flickr

Brasília, capital city of Brazil, UNESCO world heritage site by Jorge Petropolitano, on Flickr

Brasília, capital city of Brazil, UNESCO world heritage site by Jorge Petropolitano, on Flickr

Brasília, capital city of Brazil, UNESCO world heritage site by Jorge Petropolitano, on Flickr

Brasília, capital city of Brazil, UNESCO world heritage site by Jorge Petropolitano, on Flickr

Brasília, capital city of Brazil, UNESCO world heritage site by Jorge Petropolitano, on Flickr

Brasília, capital city of Brazil, UNESCO world heritage site by Jorge Petropolitano, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Downtown Brasilia by Rafael Desh, on Flickr

Downtown Brasilia by Rafael Desh, on Flickr

Brasília, DF, Brasil, Zona Central by Marcos Antonio, on Flickr

I <3 Brasilia by Marcos Ottoni, on Flickr

Downtown Brasilia by Francisco Aragão, on Flickr

Ministries Esplanade at night, Brasília by Francisco Aragão, on Flickr

Estádio Mané Garrincha - Futebol - Football - Brasília - Brasil - Brazil - Copa do Mundo - World Cup by Leonardo Martins, on Flickr

Santuário Dom Bosco - Paróquia - Igreja - Brasília - Brasil - Brazil by Leonardo Martins, on Flickr

Shapes by Amanda Assis, on Flickr

Untitled by Marcos Felipe Teixeira Delfino, on Flickr

Brasília, capital city of Brazil, UNESCO world heritage site by Jorge Brazilian, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Brasilia, Capital of Brazil by Tomas Belcik, on Flickr

Brasilia, Capital of Brazil by Tomas Belcik, on Flickr

Brasilia, Capital of Brazil by Tomas Belcik, on Flickr

Brasilia, Capital of Brazil by Tomas Belcik, on Flickr

Brasilia, Capital of Brazil by Tomas Belcik, on Flickr

2017 - Hotels surrounding the Brasilia TV Tower by Catarina Oliveira, on Flickr

BRASÍLIA - 2016 - (440) by ALEXANDRE SAMPAIO, on Flickr

Pioneira - 226351 by Rafael Delazari, on Flickr

Brasília nº2 by Leonardo Castelo Branco, on Flickr

Brazilian Sunset - Por do Sol em Brasília by andrebatz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Untitled by Marcos Felipe Teixeira Delfino, on Flickr

Fogos de Ano Novo by Alexandre Miranda, on Flickr

comfort suites brasilia by Rocio Fotografia, on Flickr

comfort suites brasilia by Rocio Fotografia, on Flickr

comfort suites brasilia by Rocio Fotografia, on Flickr

Juscelino Kubitschek bridge by Cedric Favero, on Flickr

Brasília, capital city of Brazil, UNESCO world heritage site by Jorge Brazilian, on Flickr

Brasília, capital city of Brazil, UNESCO world heritage site by Jorge Brazilian, on Flickr

Brasília, capital city of Brazil, UNESCO world heritage site by Jorge Brazilian, on Flickr

Brasília, capital city of Brazil, UNESCO world heritage site by Jorge Brazilian, on Flickr

Brasília, capital city of Brazil, UNESCO world heritage site by Jorge Brazilian, on Flickr


----------



## ACT (Dec 8, 2017)

Discover the city of Brasilia from the Google Earth software. 






Other city tours are available on www.aircitytour.com


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

DSCN1202 by ATA 75 UFPel, on Flickr

comfort suites brasilia by Rocio Fotografia, on Flickr

Brasília, capital city of Brazil, UNESCO world heritage site by Jorge Brazilian, on Flickr

Brasília, capital city of Brazil, UNESCO world heritage site by Jorge Brazilian, on Flickr

Brasília, capital city of Brazil, UNESCO world heritage site by Jorge Brazilian, on Flickr

Brasília, capital city of Brazil, UNESCO world heritage site by Jorge Brazilian, on Flickr

Brasília, capital city of Brazil, UNESCO world heritage site by Jorge Brazilian, on Flickr

06/01/2018 - MVMNT by Washington Costa, on Flickr

street photography by Larissa Cristina, on Flickr

BRASÍLIA - 2016 - (429) by ALEXANDRE SAMPAIO, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Congresso Nacional do Brasil, Brasília-DF by Phelipe Jesus, on Flickr

CSC_6536 by Lázaro Roberto de Menezes, on Flickr

Palácio do Itamaraty, Esplanada dos Ministérios, Brasília-DF. by Phelipe Jesus, on Flickr

DSC_6531 by Lázaro Roberto de Menezes, on Flickr

CSC_6471 by Lázaro Roberto de Menezes, on Flickr

I Love Brasilia, Brazil c9201 by Youlu Zheng, on Flickr

IMG_1644 by Cars Bikes Trucks., on Flickr

BRASÍLIA - 2016 - (428) by ALEXANDRE SAMPAIO, on Flickr

_MG_9701 by francisco willian, on Flickr

06/01/2018 - MVMNT by Washington Costa, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Santuario Dom Bosco Church, Brasilia c9369 by Youlu Zheng, on Flickr

Brasília, capital city of Brazil, UNESCO world heritage site by Jorge Brazilian, on Flickr

Brasília, capital city of Brazil, UNESCO world heritage site by Jorge Brazilian, on Flickr

Brasília, capital city of Brazil, UNESCO world heritage site by Jorge Brazilian, on Flickr

Brasília, capital city of Brazil, UNESCO world heritage site by Jorge Brazilian, on Flickr

Brasília, capital city of Brazil, UNESCO world heritage site by Jorge Brazilian, on Flickr

Brazillia by kavitakapoor, on Flickr

Brazillia by kavitakapoor, on Flickr

Congresso Nacional by Geise Architecture, on Flickr

Brasília, 2015 by _Bruno Cunha_, on Flickr

View of Brasilia's buildings by Daniele Napolitano, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Parque Ana Lídia revitalizado by Agência Brasília, on Flickr

Palácio da Alvorada by Ana Paula Guaratini, on Flickr

Palácio da Alvorada by Ana Paula Guaratini, on Flickr

Palácio da Justiça by Ana Paula Guaratini, on Flickr

Eixo monumental by Ana Paula Guaratini, on Flickr

Palácio do Itamaraty by Ana Paula Guaratini, on Flickr

Congresso Nacional by Ana Paula Guaratini, on Flickr

Palácio do Itamaraty by Ana Paula Guaratini, on Flickr

Thinking Out Loud by Daniel Noronha, on Flickr

Congresso Nacional - Brazilian National Congress by andrebatz, on Flickr

Arqui+tetura by Larissa Cristina, on Flickr

Museu Nacional de Brasília by Cassiano Rosário, on Flickr

Brasilia by Ju Emery, on Flickr


----------



## Caio Varela (Apr 25, 2011)

christos-greece said:


> [url=https://flic.kr/p/22ZBnRH]BRASÍLIA - 2016 - (429) by ALEXANDRE SAMPAIO, on Flickr


Não sabia que Brasília estava mal assim de asfalto. Putz... Ondulação pura.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Congresso Nacional - Brazilian National Congress by andrebatz, on Flickr

Arqui+tetura by Larissa Cristina, on Flickr

Untitled by Marcos Felipe Teixeira Delfino, on Flickr

Performance do Culto das Malditas - 13/02/2018 - Brasília (DF) by Mídia NINJA, on Flickr

Tarde de nubes by Luis Armando Oyarzun, on Flickr

Polícia Legislativa do Senado by Senado Federal, on Flickr

Arqui+tetura by Larissa Cristina, on Flickr

DSC_6479 by Lázaro Roberto de Menezes, on Flickr

Brasília. by Alipio Junior, on Flickr

Il Palazzo del Congresso Nazionale di Brasilia by Gianni Parola, on Flickr

Performance do Culto das Malditas - 13/02/2018 - Brasília (DF) by Mídia NINJA, on Flickr

Bloco das Divinas Tetas • 12/02/2018 • Brasília (DF) by Mídia NINJA, on Flickr

DSC00062+ by Marcos Gustavino, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Setor Bancário Norte ganhará estacionamento com 112 vagas by Agência Brasília, on Flickr

Setor Bancário e Hoteleiro Norte . Estádio Nacional no começo das obras. Brasília DF. 2011 by SHIFT PhotoGrama, on Flickr

Brasília Setor Hoteléiro Norte (2) by Francisco Enrique Camacho Mezquita, on Flickr

Brasília by Carlos Macapuna, on Flickr

BRASÍLIA - 2016 - (116) by ALEXANDRE SAMPAIO, on Flickr

Prédio da nova sede do Tribunal Superior Eleitoral - Brasília by Francisco Aragão, on Flickr

Brasilia by Luis Armando Oyarzun, on Flickr

Arqui+tetura by Larissa Cristina, on Flickr

Ponte Juscelino Kubitschek by Rui Oliveira Santos, on Flickr

Brasília, capital city of Brazil, UNESCO world heritage site by Jorge Brazilian, on Flickr

Ipê Amarelo, Tabebuia [chrysotricha or ochracea]. Ipê-amarelo em Brasília (UnB), Brasil. This tree is in Brasília, Capital of Brazil. Text, in english, from Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia "Trumpet tree" redirects here. This term is occasionally used f by Flávio Cruvinel Brandão, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Setor Bancário Norte ganhará estacionamento com 112 vagas by Agência Brasília, on Flickr

Setor Bancário e Hoteleiro Norte . Estádio Nacional no começo das obras. Brasília DF. 2011 by SHIFT PhotoGrama, on Flickr

Brasília Setor Hoteléiro Norte (2) by Francisco Enrique Camacho Mezquita, on Flickr

Brasília by Carlos Macapuna, on Flickr

BRASÍLIA - 2016 - (116) by ALEXANDRE SAMPAIO, on Flickr

Prédio da nova sede do Tribunal Superior Eleitoral - Brasília by Francisco Aragão, on Flickr

Brasilia_downtown by Juergen Schmitz, on Flickr

Pierre-Photographer_Victoria (4) by motuspix, on Flickr

Arqui+tetura by Larissa Cristina, on Flickr

I Love Brasilia, Brazil c9201 by Youlu Zheng, on Flickr

Brasília. by Alipio Junior, on Flickr

DSC00146+ by Marcos Gustavino, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

df-brasilia-asa-sul-foto-victoria-camara by Mochileiro Brasil, on Flickr

Palácio da Alvorada by Stephanie Kodel, on Flickr

Lago Paranoá by Stephanie Kodel, on Flickr

Catedral Metropolitana Nossa Senhora Aparecida by Stephanie Kodel, on Flickr

Memorial Juscelino Kubitschek by Stephanie Kodel, on Flickr

Torre de TV de Brasília by Stephanie Kodel, on Flickr

Foto do Dia - 19/07/2016 by Palácio do Planalto, on Flickr

Indígenas fazem manifestação contra a PEC 215 by Agência Brasil Fotografias, on Flickr

Arqui+tetura by Larissa Cristina, on Flickr

IMG_9452 by Bajos Estándares, on Flickr

IMG_9422 by Bajos Estándares, on Flickr


----------



## TEBC (Dec 26, 2004)

unique in the world


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

marco2018-3987 by Rodrigo Marfan, on Flickr

marco2018-3978 by Rodrigo Marfan, on Flickr

marco2018-3983 by Rodrigo Marfan, on Flickr

marco2018-3972 by Rodrigo Marfan, on Flickr

Manhã de março by Rodrigo Marfan, on Flickr

Itamaraty by Juha Uitto, on Flickr

Arqui+tetura by Larissa Cristina, on Flickr

I Love Brasilia, Brazil c9201 by Youlu Zheng, on Flickr

Museu Nacional de Brasília by Cassiano Rosário, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

CSC_0077 by Lázaro Roberto de Menezes, on Flickr

DSC_0074 by Lázaro Roberto de Menezes, on Flickr

DSC_0075 by Lázaro Roberto de Menezes, on Flickr

DSC_0076 by Lázaro Roberto de Menezes, on Flickr

DSC_7056 by Lázaro Roberto de Menezes, on Flickr

DSC_7061 by Lázaro Roberto de Menezes, on Flickr

DSC_0038 by Lázaro Roberto de Menezes, on Flickr

Mêtro DF by Carlos Reis, on Flickr

Mêtro DF by Carlos Reis, on Flickr

WS-AV-28fev2018-3068 by andré carvalho, on Flickr

IMG_3235 by Soichi Yokoyama, on Flickr

Pontão do Lago Sul by Juha Uitto, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

DSC_7058 by Lázaro Roberto de Menezes, on Flickr

DSC_0070 by Lázaro Roberto de Menezes, on Flickr

DSC_0066 by Lázaro Roberto de Menezes, on Flickr

DSC_0050 by Lázaro Roberto de Menezes, on Flickr

DSC_7061 by Lázaro Roberto de Menezes, on Flickr

DSC_7040 by Lázaro Roberto de Menezes, on Flickr

Arqui+tetura by Larissa Cristina, on Flickr

Ministries Esplanade at night, Brasília by Francisco Aragão, on Flickr

Brasilia at night by Francisco Aragão, on Flickr

Setor Bancário Sul, Brasília by Francisco Aragão, on Flickr

Downtown in Brasilia by Felipe, on Flickr

Brasilia by sccart, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Setor Bancário Norte ganhará estacionamento com 112 vagas by Agência Brasília, on Flickr

Setor Bancário e Hoteleiro Norte . Estádio Nacional no começo das obras. Brasília DF. 2011 by SHIFT PhotoGrama, on Flickr

Brasília Setor Hoteléiro Norte (2) by Francisco Enrique Camacho Mezquita, on Flickr

Brasília by Carlos Macapuna, on Flickr

BRASÍLIA - 2016 - (116) by ALEXANDRE SAMPAIO, on Flickr

Prédio da nova sede do Tribunal Superior Eleitoral - Brasília by Francisco Aragão, on Flickr

Brasília, DF, Brasil, Zona Central by Marcos Antonio, on Flickr

Arqui+tetura by Larissa Cristina, on Flickr

Tribunal de Contas - Brasília - Brasil - Brazil by Leonardo Martins, on Flickr

Manhã de março by Rodrigo Marfan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Série com o Ipê-amarelo em Brasília, Brasil - Series with the Trumpet tree, Golden Trumpet Tree, Pau D'arco or Tabebuia in Brasília, Brazil - 20-08-2017 – IMG_7189 by Flávio Cruvinel Brandão, on Flickr

Brasilia Landscape by jocaphoto .com, on Flickr

Setor Bancário e Hoteleiro Norte . Estádio Nacional no começo das obras. Brasília DF. 2011 by SHIFT PhotoGrama, on Flickr

Brasília Setor Hoteléiro Norte (2) by Francisco Enrique Camacho Mezquita, on Flickr

Brasília by Carlos Macapuna, on Flickr

BRASÍLIA - 2016 - (116) by ALEXANDRE SAMPAIO, on Flickr

Prédio da nova sede do Tribunal Superior Eleitoral - Brasília by Francisco Aragão, on Flickr

Brasília, capital city of Brazil, UNESCO world heritage site by Jorge Brazilian, on Flickr

Brasilia supercuadras cul-de-sac 02_2006 20 by mariordo59, on Flickr

Sudoeste comemora 12 anos by Agência Brasília, on Flickr

Perspective by Amanda Assis, on Flickr

2017 - Hotels surrounding the Brasilia TV Tower by Catarina Oliveira, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

#112 by Vitor Coelho Nisida, on Flickr

marco2018-3983 by Rodrigo Marfan, on Flickr

Manhã de março by Rodrigo Marfan, on Flickr

ciudad, arquitectura y paisaje I [brasília, brazil] by Reginaldo Cardoso, on Flickr

Brasilia, Capital of Brazil by Tomas Belcik, on Flickr

Brasilia, Capital of Brazil by Tomas Belcik, on Flickr

Brasilia - Future City by Victor Lima, on Flickr

Torre de TV by Daniel Noronha, on Flickr

Águas Claras by Thiago Marra, on Flickr

maio2017-8032 by Rodrigo Marfan, on Flickr

88 by Thiago Marra, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Brasilia, Capital of Brazil by Tomas Belcik, on Flickr

Brasilia, Capital of Brazil by Tomas Belcik, on Flickr

Brasilia, Capital of Brazil by Tomas Belcik, on Flickr

Brasilia, Capital of Brazil by Tomas Belcik, on Flickr

Brasilia, Capital of Brazil by Tomas Belcik, on Flickr

Eixão Norte [Ipê-roxo], Brasília by Francisco Aragão, on Flickr

JK Bridge View by George Amaro, on Flickr

Faces do Terceiro Mundo by Gustavo Basso, on Flickr

{1/52} A new and unknow beginning. by Kamilla Oliveira, on Flickr

Brasilia_downtown by Juergen Schmitz, on Flickr


----------



## SpiderBHZ (Feb 11, 2015)

Brasília, Ponte JK/JK Bridge (02-05-18) by Marcos Antonio, no Flickr

Brasilia vista do Jardim Botânico/Brasília as seen from the Botanical Gardens (02-05-18) by Marcos Antonio, no Flickr

Brasília, DF, Brazil (02-05-18) by Marcos Antonio, no Flickr

Brasília - Ponte JK/JK Bridge (02-05-18) by Marcos Antonio, no Flickr

Brasilia (02-05-18) - panorama by Marcos Antonio, no Flickr

Brasília, DF, Brazil - Jardim Botânico/Botanical Garden (02-05-18) by Marcos Antonio, no Flickr

All pictures, mine.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Setor Bancário e Hoteleiro Norte . Estádio Nacional no começo das obras. Brasília DF. 2011 by SHIFT PhotoGrama, on Flickr

Brasília Setor Hoteléiro Norte (2) by Francisco Enrique Camacho Mezquita, on Flickr

Brasília by Carlos Macapuna, on Flickr

BRASÍLIA - 2016 - (116) by ALEXANDRE SAMPAIO, on Flickr

Prédio da nova sede do Tribunal Superior Eleitoral - Brasília by Francisco Aragão, on Flickr

Brasilia Downtown 3 by Leonardo Castelo Branco, on Flickr

Downtown ghost town . . . by Eric Royer Stoner, on Flickr

Complexo Cultural da República / Cultural Complex of the Republic - Brasília by Francisco Aragão, on Flickr

Brasilia by sccart, on Flickr

Arqui+tetura by Larissa Cristina, on Flickr

Arqui+tetura by Larissa Cristina, on Flickr

2017 - Hotels surrounding the Brasilia TV Tower by Catarina Oliveira, on Flickr

Série com o Ipê-amarelo em Brasília, Brasil - Series with the Trumpet tree, Golden Trumpet Tree, Pau D'arco or Tabebuia in Brasília, Brazil - 18-08-2011 – IMG_6797 by Flávio Cruvinel Brandão, on Flickr

Untitled by Sarah Teixeira, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Brasília, DF, Brasil, Zona Central by Marcos Antonio, on Flickr

I <3 Brasilia by Marcos Ottoni, on Flickr

Downtown Brasilia by Francisco Aragão, on Flickr

Ministries Esplanade at night, Brasília by Francisco Aragão, on Flickr

Estádio Mané Garrincha - Futebol - Football - Brasília - Brasil - Brazil - Copa do Mundo - World Cup by Leonardo Martins, on Flickr

Palácio do Planalto - Congresso Nacional - Oscar Niemeyer - Brasilia - Brasil - Brazil by Leonardo Martins, on Flickr

Brasilia, Capital of Brazil by Tomas Belcik, on Flickr

Brasilia Skyline by Richard Silver, on Flickr

Brasilia, Capital of Brazil by Tomas Belcik, on Flickr

Special Night by José Barreto Arruda Neto, on Flickr


----------



## TEBC (Dec 26, 2004)

brasília ís beauatiful


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Parque da Cidade by Felipe G F Souza, on Flickr

DSC_0058 by Lázaro Roberto de Menezes, on Flickr

DSC_0008 by Lázaro Roberto de Menezes, on Flickr

DSC_0056 by Lázaro Roberto de Menezes, on Flickr

DSC_0054 by Lázaro Roberto de Menezes, on Flickr

DSC_0061 by Lázaro Roberto de Menezes, on Flickr

DSC_0444 by Lázaro Roberto de Menezes, on Flickr

Congresso Nacional, Brasília - National Congress of Brazil by andrebatz, on Flickr

UnB - Reitoria by Andre Lourenco, on Flickr

Brasilia, Brazil - The Presidential Palace - "Palácio da Alvorada - The Palace of Dawn" by Sebastiao Pereira-Nunes, on Flickr

street view from Jardim Burle Marx in Brasília (DSC_6684p) by Milan Tvrdy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Torre_TV_Brasilia_01 by Filipe Coutinho, on Flickr

festival república blues by andré carvalho, on Flickr

Congresso Nacional by Cassiano Rosário, on Flickr

ciudad, arquitectura y paisaje I [brasília, brazil] by Reginaldo Cardoso, on Flickr

Pink October - Palácio do Planalto - Brasília-DF by Enilton Kirchhof, on Flickr

Congresso Nacional by Cassiano Rosário, on Flickr

Taiko Shintou Daiko by Arian Giacomet, on Flickr

Brasília at night by lucasubal2004, on Flickr

Brasilia Full Moon by jocaphoto .com, on Flickr

Brasilia Night Series by Edilson Almeida, on Flickr

Untitled by Rogério Ferreira, on Flickr

#raphaelsilveira88fotografia #brasilia #idestaque_id #capitalfederal #ig_brasilia #curtobrasilia #experimentebrasilia #vejabrasilia #vemviverbrasilia #canon #photographer #photooftheday #canon_official #canon_photos #instasize #longexposure #fotografia #t by Raphael Silveira, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

DSC_0797 by Lázaro Roberto de Menezes, on Flickr

DSC_0795 by Lázaro Roberto de Menezes, on Flickr

DSC_0799 by Lázaro Roberto de Menezes, on Flickr

DSC_0798 by Lázaro Roberto de Menezes, on Flickr

CSC_0793 by Lázaro Roberto de Menezes, on Flickr

DSC_0056 by Lázaro Roberto de Menezes, on Flickr

DSC_0005 (2) by Lázaro Roberto de Menezes, on Flickr

DSC_0006 (2) by Lázaro Roberto de Menezes, on Flickr

DSC_0074 by Lázaro Roberto de Menezes, on Flickr

Concrete jungle . . . by Eric Royer Stoner, on Flickr

festival república blues by andré carvalho, on Flickr

Ponte JK, Brasília DF by Thaís Libório, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

F1000027 by Marc Rouault, on Flickr

F1000025 by Marc Rouault, on Flickr

F1000013 by Marc Rouault, on Flickr

F1000020 by Marc Rouault, on Flickr

F1000019 by Marc Rouault, on Flickr

F1000018 by Marc Rouault, on Flickr

Brasília's designated banking sector [4000 x 2667] by Patrick Lawe, on Flickr

Série com o Ipê-amarelo em Brasília, Brasil - Series with the Trumpet tree, Golden Trumpet Tree, Pau D'arco or Tabebuia in Brasília, Brazil - 20-08-2017 – IMG_7540 by Flávio Cruvinel Brandão, on Flickr

Arqui+tetura by Larissa Cristina, on Flickr

Skyline de Brasília by Geise Architecture, on Flickr

Brasilia - DF by (¯`·._.•TaTiTeCtE•._.·´¯), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Congresso Nacional by Senado Federal, on Flickr

Congresso Nacional - Iluminação verde by Senado Federal, on Flickr

DSC_0890 by Lázaro Roberto de Menezes, on Flickr

DSC_0889 by Lázaro Roberto de Menezes, on Flickr

DSC_0886 by Lázaro Roberto de Menezes, on Flickr

DSC_0887 by Lázaro Roberto de Menezes, on Flickr

DSC_0826 by Lázaro Roberto de Menezes, on Flickr

Untitled by Daniela Goulart, on Flickr

Fotos produzidas pelo Senado by Senado Federal, on Flickr

UnB - Reitoria by Andre Lourenco, on Flickr

DSC_0066 by Lázaro Roberto de Menezes, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Congresso Nacional, Brasília - National Congress of Brazil by andrebatz, on Flickr

Brasilia by Claudio Borba, on Flickr

#sunset #sky #brasilia #nofilter by Alipio Junior, on Flickr

Blue hour in Brasília by Otacílio Rodrigues, on Flickr

RAFA4615.JPG by PSDB na Câmara, on Flickr

Brasilia-street by Juergen Schmitz, on Flickr

brasilia 3 by Andrew Holley, on Flickr

Brasília by Igor Pires, on Flickr

Torre de TV - Brasilia by Caçula Produções, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Pierre-Photographer_Victoria (4) by motuspix, on Flickr

Brasilia Downtown 1 by Leonardo Castelo Branco, on Flickr

Complexo Cultural da República / Cultural Complex of the Republic - Brasília by Francisco Aragão, on Flickr

Eixo Rodoviário de Brasília by Francisco Aragão, on Flickr

Esplanada dos Ministérios - Brasília by Francisco Aragão, on Flickr

Setor Bancário Sul, Brasília by Francisco Aragão, on Flickr

Arqui+tetura by Larissa Cristina, on Flickr

Brasília, capital city of Brazil, UNESCO world heritage site by # Jorge Brazilian #, on Flickr

20160324 - Brasilia 200.jpg by Rómulo Rejón, on Flickr

F1000027 by Marc Rouault, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

0025 Empire State Plaza, Albany, NY by Mark – Back after a long absence, on Flickr

Brasilia, Capital of Brazil, Convention Center, by Sebastiao Pereira-Nunes, on Flickr

Brasília, capital city of Brazil, UNESCO world heritage site by # Jorge Brazilian #, on Flickr

Brasília, capital city of Brazil, UNESCO world heritage site by # Jorge Brazilian #, on Flickr

Brasília, capital city of Brazil, UNESCO world heritage site by # Jorge Brazilian #, on Flickr

Brasília, capital city of Brazil, UNESCO world heritage site by # Jorge Brazilian #, on Flickr

2016 - The National Museum, the 2016 - Cathedral of Brasília, the National Congress and the Ministry buildings by Catarina Oliveira, on Flickr

Série com o Ipê-amarelo em Brasília, Brasil - Series with the Trumpet tree, Golden Trumpet Tree, Pau D'arco or Tabebuia in Brasília, Brazil - 20-08-2017 – IMG_7102 by Flávio Cruvinel Brandão, on Flickr

20160324 - Brasilia 125 by Rómulo Rejón, on Flickr

20160327 - Brasilia 142 by Rómulo Rejón, on Flickr

City of future II by Otacílio Rodrigues, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Congresso Nacional by C Fotografia, on Flickr


Parque da Cidade 1 by Marcelo J, on Flickr


Ponte by Ricardo Araujo Leite, on Flickr


Curvas de Brasília! by Artur Dias Rocha, on Flickr


Coração de Brasília pulsando. by Artur Dias Rocha, on Flickr

Skate by W Gaspar, on Flickr

Visita da Segunda-dama ao Espaço Israel Pinheiro - Cerimônia Cidades Irmãs by U.S. Embassy Brasilia, on Flickr

Arqui+tetura by Larissa Cristina, on Flickr

#galaxyS8+ #brasilia #lagoparanoá by marcuspaulo1, on Flickr

Esplanada dos Ministerios, Brasilia by mariordo59, on Flickr

marco2018-3978 by Rodrigo Marfan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Palacio da Justica by Jonathan Reid, on Flickr

Arqui+tetura by Larissa Cristina, on Flickr

Série com o Ipê-amarelo em Brasília, Brasil - Series with the Trumpet tree, Golden Trumpet Tree, Pau D'arco or Tabebuia in Brasília, Brazil - 18-08-2011 – IMG_6682 by Flávio Cruvinel Brandão, on Flickr

Brazil - Brasília by Nailton Barbosa, on Flickr

Setor Bancário e Hoteleiro Norte . Estádio Nacional no começo das obras. Brasília DF. 2011 by SHIFT PhotoGrama, on Flickr

Prédio da nova sede do Tribunal Superior Eleitoral - Brasília by Francisco Aragão, on Flickr

Outside the dome by Otacílio Rodrigues, on Flickr

Palácio do Planalto by Senado Federal, on Flickr

Palácio da Alvorada by Stephanie Kodel, on Flickr

Untitled by Marcos Felipe Teixeira Delfino, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Palácio do Planalto by Luciano Virgili Calvano, on Flickr

As Banhistas de Alfredo Ceschiatti by Marcus Vinícius Antunes, on Flickr

Mirror... by Marcus Vinícius Antunes, on Flickr

Palácio da Alvorada by Marcus Vinícius Antunes, on Flickr

An unusual neighbours.... by Marcus Vinícius Antunes, on Flickr

As Banhistas de Alfredo Ceschiatti. by Marcus Vinícius Antunes, on Flickr

DSC_0388 by Ana Luiza Araujo Silva, on Flickr

IMG_4031 by Grzegorz Dymon, on Flickr

Catedral e Campanário em Preto e Branco by André Felipe Carvalho, on Flickr

IMG_4060 by Grzegorz Dymon, on Flickr

Boa noite Brasília by Artur Dias Rocha, on Flickr

Alexandre Brandão by Alexandre Brandão, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Brazil, June 2014, Brasilia, TV Tower (18) by Planning Observatory, on Flickr

DSC_0296 by Harry Firmo, on Flickr

Parque da Cidade 2 by Marcelo J, on Flickr

6brasilia-df-sede-copa-brasil-cup-brazil by Radio Interativa, on Flickr

Brasília - DF by Jaime Costa, on Flickr

Esplanada dos Ministérios, Brasília by Francisco Aragão, on Flickr

Alexandre Brandão by Alexandre Brandão, on Flickr

BRASÍLIA_15 by Alexandre Santana, on Flickr

Visitors by Cedric Favero, on Flickr

Pierre-Photographer_Victoria (5) by motuspix, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

DSC_0588 by Harry Firmo, on Flickr

Brazil, June 2014, Brasilia, TV Tower (15) by Planning Observatory, on Flickr

Ponte by Ricardo Araujo Leite, on Flickr

Designed by Oscar Niemeyer [PGR], Brasília by Francisco Aragão, on Flickr

16-10-2015 Palácio do Jaburu by Michel Temer, on Flickr

Capela do Palácio Alvorada / Chapel of the Alvorada Palace - Brasília by Francisco Aragão, on Flickr

Ponte JK - Ponte Juscelino Kubtischek - Ponte - Brasília - Brasil - Brazil by Leonardo Martins, on Flickr

Alexandre Brandão by Alexandre Brandão, on Flickr

Esplanada dos Ministérios e Congresso Nacional by João Moreira, on Flickr

Congresso Nacional by João Moreira, on Flickr

Festival CoMA dia 1 • 10/08/2018 • Brasília (DF) by Mídia NINJA, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

0025 Empire State Plaza, Albany, NY by Mark – Back after a long absence, on Flickr

Brasilia Downtown 1 by Leonardo Castelo Branco, on Flickr

Brasília-DF by João Moreira, on Flickr

National Congress of Brazil by Francisco Aragão, on Flickr

Cerimônia Fúnebre de Oscar Niemeyer (Palácio do Planalto / Congresso Nacional) - Brasília by Francisco Aragão, on Flickr

National Congress of Brazil [2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil] by Francisco Aragão, on Flickr

Ponte JK by Gustavo Vieira, on Flickr

Playing with light by Edson Momm, on Flickr

Ponte JK, Brasília by Francisco Aragão, on Flickr

JK by Thiago Marra, on Flickr

Ponte JK III by Cavalcanti, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Brasilia Supercuadras 02_2006 129 by mariordo59, on Flickr

Brasilia supercuadras cul-de-sac 02_2006 20 by mariordo59, on Flickr

Esplanada dos Ministerios, Brasilia by mariordo59, on Flickr

Brasilia Supercuadras 02_2006 129 by mariordo59, on Flickr

Biblioteca Nacional de Brasília by Geise Architecture, on Flickr

Brasília-DF by João Moreira, on Flickr

DSC_1850 (2) by Lázaro Roberto de Menezes, on Flickr

Congresso Nacional, Brasília - National Congress of Brazil by andrebatz, on Flickr

290320181 by francisco willian, on Flickr

IMG_5366 by Duo Image, on Flickr

Thinking Out Loud by Daniel Noronha, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Ministries Esplanade at night, Brasília by Francisco Aragão, on Flickr

Memorial JK - Oscar Niemeyer - Brasília - Brasil - Brazil by Leonardo Martins, on Flickr

Santuário Dom Bosco - Paróquia - Igreja - Brasília - Brasil - Brazil by Leonardo Martins, on Flickr

Palácio da Justiça - Oscar Niemeyer - Brasília - Brasil - Brazil by Leonardo Martins, on Flickr

Por Trás do Palácio do Planalto - Congresso Nacional - Oscar Niemeyer - Brasilia - Brasil - Brazil by Leonardo Martins, on Flickr

Complexo Cultural da República / Cultural Complex of the Republic - Brasília by Francisco Aragão, on Flickr

Untitled by Daniela Goulart, on Flickr

Museu Nacional de Brasília by Cassiano Rosário, on Flickr

Esplanada dos ministérios by Carlos Reis, on Flickr

Museu Nacional Honestino Guimaraes (Brasília) (III) by Manuela Martin, on Flickr

ASU AECP Brasilia MG1089 08_20_14 Phoenix Art Museum by Mark Goldstein, on Flickr

ASU AECP Brasilia MG1066 08_20_14 Phoenix Art Museum by Mark Goldstein, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Untitled by renna c, on Flickr

50 Palácio do Itamaraty - Brasilia 03 by Mudestino Barroso, on Flickr

DSCN1202 by ATA 75 UFPel, on Flickr

DSCN1201 by ATA 75 UFPel, on Flickr

DSCN1200 by ATA 75 UFPel, on Flickr

DSCN1199 by ATA 75 UFPel, on Flickr

comfort suites brasilia by Rocio Fotografia, on Flickr

Congresso Nacional do Brasil / National Congress of Brazil by Francisco Aragão, on Flickr

DSC_5229 by Lázaro Roberto de Menezes, on Flickr

#sunset #sky #brasilia #nofilter by Alipio Junior, on Flickr

Brasilia. DF Fotografía de arquitectura @oscar_hero #fotografiadearquitectura #arquitectura #luz #light #archdaily #photography #architecture #building #color #city #buildings #urban #design #cities #art #architecturelovers #lines #instagood #beauti by Oscar Hernandez, on Flickr

Untitled by Marcos Felipe Teixeira Delfino, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Brasília-DF by João Moreira, on Flickr

Palácio do Itamaraty by João Moreira, on Flickr

DSC_0009 (2) by Lázaro Roberto de Menezes, on Flickr

Brasília's designated banking sector [4000 x 2667] by Patrick Lawe, on Flickr

50 Palácio do Itamaraty - Brasilia 03 by Mudestino Barroso, on Flickr

Morning sun by Juha Uitto, on Flickr

Biblioteca Nacional de Brasília by Geise Architecture, on Flickr

avenida brasilia by José Luis Py, on Flickr

Night Illuminated City Architecture No People Built Structure Building Exterior Cityscape Skyscraper Sky Outdoors Relaxing Moments EyeEm Gallery Brazilian Gallery Brazil Brasília Brazil - Brasília - DF EyeEm Brazil Eyemphotography Architecture Taking Phot by alexandre almeida, on Flickr

Brasília, capital city of Brazil, UNESCO world heritage site by # Jorge Brazilian #, on Flickr

Brasília, capital city of Brazil, UNESCO world heritage site by # Jorge Brazilian #, on Flickr

Brasília, capital city of Brazil, UNESCO world heritage site by # Jorge Brazilian #, on Flickr

Brasília, capital city of Brazil, UNESCO world heritage site by # Jorge Brazilian #, on Flickr

Brasília, capital city of Brazil, UNESCO world heritage site by # Jorge Brazilian #, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Brazil - Brasília by Nailton Barbosa, on Flickr

Pontão Brasília by Alvaro Ramos, on Flickr

The Palacio da Justica by Jonathan Reid, on Flickr

Brasília by Carlos Macapuna, on Flickr

Soltesz_Bela_Hatizsakkal_Braziliaban_367 by Béla Soltész, on Flickr

Untitled by João Lira, on Flickr

Palácio do Planalto by Luciano Virgili Calvano, on Flickr

DSC_0388 by Ana Luiza Araujo Silva, on Flickr

Visitors by Cedric Favero, on Flickr

Brasília - DF by Jaime Costa, on Flickr

Ponte by Ricardo Araujo Leite, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Ministries Esplanade at night, Brasília by Francisco Aragão, on Flickr

Brasilia_downtown by Juergen Schmitz, on Flickr

Por Trás do Palácio do Planalto - Congresso Nacional - Oscar Niemeyer - Brasilia - Brasil - Brazil by Leonardo Martins, on Flickr

Ponte JK - Ponte Juscelino Kubtischek - Ponte - Brasília - Brasil - Brazil by Leonardo Martins, on Flickr

Palácio do Planalto - Congresso Nacional - Oscar Niemeyer - Brasilia - Brasil - Brazil by Leonardo Martins, on Flickr

Catedral de Brasília - Oscar Niemeyer - Catedral - Religião - Fé - Brasília - Brasil - Brazil by Leonardo Martins, on Flickr

Palácio do Itamaraty - Itamaraty - Arco - Oscar Niemeyer - Brasília - Brasil - Brazil by Leonardo Martins, on Flickr

Playtime by Xícara de Café, on Flickr

Torre_TV_Brasilia_02 by Filipe Coutinho, on Flickr

Letícia Machado by YLelis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Petal fall . . . by Eric Royer Stoner, on Flickr

Traços retos e curvos by Antonio Fonseca, on Flickr

Praça dos Cristais by Antonio Fonseca, on Flickr

Sinuosa by Antonio Fonseca, on Flickr

Praça dos Cristais by Antonio Fonseca, on Flickr

Reflexos by Antonio Fonseca, on Flickr

Tale of two trees . . . by Eric Royer Stoner, on Flickr

Congresso Nacional Brasileiro by Enilton Kirchhof, on Flickr

Cerimônia da Troca da Bandeira Nacional Brasileira. by Força Aérea Brasileira (Brazilian Air Force), on Flickr

Esplanada dos Ministérios e Congresso Nacional by João Moreira, on Flickr

DSC_2366_edited by Lázaro Roberto de Menezes, on Flickr

Untitled by Daniela Goulart, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Brasilia's Sky by Victor Lima, on Flickr

Brasilia_Downtown by Juergen Schmitz, on Flickr

Babes in Brasília by Dave Franklin, on Flickr

Untitled by Rogério Ferreira, on Flickr

ciudad, arquitectura y paisaje I [brasília, brazil] by Reginaldo Cardoso, on Flickr

Untitled by Rogério Ferreira, on Flickr

Brasília-DF by João Moreira, on Flickr

Brasília, DF by Luiz Felipe Sahd, on Flickr

rolle brasilia by Rollê Brasília, on Flickr

Spring training . . . by Eric Royer Stoner, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

JK Bridge View by George Amaro, on Flickr

Brasilia, Capital of Brazil by Tomas Belcik, on Flickr

IMG_4060 by Grzegorz Dymon, on Flickr

brasilia noturno 026 by Tarso Soares, on Flickr

Brasília Shopping by Geise Architecture, on Flickr

EE16-2012 by Pedal Noturno DF, on Flickr

Cathedral by Dave Simpson, on Flickr

Memorial JK - Oscar Niemeyer - Brasília - Brasil - Brazil by Leonardo Martins, on Flickr

Brasilia, Capital of Brazil by Tomas Belcik, on Flickr

Brasília, DF, Brasil by Marcos Antonio, on Flickr

Untitled by Marcos Felipe Teixeira Delfino, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Congress LighningStrikeIMG_3141 by Dennis Wayne, on Flickr

Brasília-DF by João Moreira, on Flickr

Palácio do Itamaraty by João Moreira, on Flickr

Congresso Nacional by João Moreira, on Flickr

Brasília-DF by João Moreira, on Flickr

Skate by W Gaspar, on Flickr

DSCN1199 by ATA 75 UFPel, on Flickr

Asa Sul by Carlos Kallyani, on Flickr

Untitled by renna c, on Flickr

Alexandre Riulena - Setor comercial by Alexandre Riulena Araujo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Congresso Nacional by C Fotografia, on Flickr


Curvas de Brasília! by Artur Dias Rocha, on Flickr


Coração de Brasília pulsando. by Artur Dias Rocha, on Flickr

Estádio Nacional de Brasília - Mané Garrincha by SETUR DF, on Flickr

DSC_0402 by Ana Luiza Araujo Silva, on Flickr

Palácio da Alvorada by Drew Heller, on Flickr

Ode to the curve . . . by Eric Royer Stoner, on Flickr

Stone skipping . . . by Eric Royer Stoner, on Flickr

Palácio da Alvorada by Daniel Pacifico, on Flickr

Marcha Nacional Lula Livre by Editora Brasil 247, on Flickr

Ponte JK bridge_img_8741 by Dennis Wayne, on Flickr

South Wing district, Brasília [5316x3442] by Patrick Lawe, on Flickr

IMG_5301 by Duo Image, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Couple street juggler by Rubio Guima, on Flickr

De Olho em Brasília by Mario Howat, on Flickr

Untitled by renna c, on Flickr

Brasília, DF by Luiz Felipe Sahd, on Flickr

Salvador historic center IMG_2382 by Ga_views, on Flickr

South Wing district, Brasília [5316x3442] by Patrick Lawe, on Flickr

enDleSS by Thiago Marra, on Flickr

Bom Dia (Brasília, Brazil) by Joe Ruffles, on Flickr

Skyline de Brasília by Geise Architecture, on Flickr

Brasília, capital city of Brazil, UNESCO world heritage site by Jorge Brazilian, on Flickr

#sunset #sky #brasilia #nofilter by Alipio Junior, on Flickr

aérea eixo monumental by Ozimpio Sousa, on Flickr

Brasília by Igor Pires, on Flickr

Brasilia Dusk by lugeralfes, on Flickr

muito cabelo by Flavio Silva, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

DSC_2998 (2) by Lázaro Roberto de Menezes, on Flickr

DSC_3017 (2) by Lázaro Roberto de Menezes, on Flickr

CSC_2983 (2) by Lázaro Roberto de Menezes, on Flickr

CSC_2993 (2) by Lázaro Roberto de Menezes, on Flickr

CSC_3006 (2) by Lázaro Roberto de Menezes, on Flickr

DSC_2740 (2) by Lázaro Roberto de Menezes, on Flickr

Panteão da Pátria Tancredo Neves by Senado Federal, on Flickr

Brasilia_033 by XYZ+T, on Flickr

Congresso Nacional by Antonio Fonseca, on Flickr

Brasília, DF by Luiz Felipe Sahd, on Flickr

Untitled by renna c, on Flickr

IMG_5370 by Duo Image, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Brasília, capital city of Brazil, UNESCO world heritage site by Jorge Brazilian, on Flickr

ciudad, arquitectura y paisaje I [brasília, brazil] by Reginaldo Cardoso, on Flickr

Eixo Monumental by Cassiano Rosário, on Flickr

Brasilia by Luis Armando Oyarzun, on Flickr

Awesome Architecture in Brazil's capital city, Brasilia by Steven Shewach, on Flickr

South Wing district, Brasília [5316x3442] by Patrick Lawe, on Flickr

Brasília nº2 by Leonardo Castelo Branco, on Flickr

Brasilia Dusk by lugeralfes, on Flickr

Esplanada dos Ministério Brasília DF. by Adenildo Souza, on Flickr

LRM_EXPORT_20180530_222231 by joaomarco_, on Flickr

Morning sun by Juha Uitto, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Brasília, Ponte JK by Marcos Antonio, on Flickr

Brazil - Brasília by Nailton Barbosa, on Flickr

View from the Esplanade of Ministries from the Itamaraty Palace, Brasília by Francisco Aragão, on Flickr

Brasília Setor Hoteléiro Norte (2) by Francisco Enrique Camacho Mezquita, on Flickr

Soltesz_Bela_Hatizsakkal_Braziliaban_367 by Béla Soltész, on Flickr

DSC_6589p by Milan Tvrdy, on Flickr

DSC_6485p by Milan Tvrdy, on Flickr

Arqui+tetura by Larissa Cristina, on Flickr

Série com o Ipê-amarelo em Brasília, Brasil - Series with the Trumpet tree, Golden Trumpet Tree, Pau D'arco or Tabebuia in Brasília, Brazil - 20-08-2017 – IMG_7116 by Flávio Cruvinel Brandão, on Flickr

Três Poderes - - Brasília DF (Brazilian capital) by Carlos Goulart, on Flickr

Brazil Indigenous March by Larz, on Flickr

Jovem Senador 2018 by Senado Federal, on Flickr


----------



## SpiderBHZ (Feb 11, 2015)

Brasília 14-12-18 by Marcos Antonio, no Flickr

Brasília, DF, Brasil 14-12-2018 by Marcos Antonio, no Flickr

Brasília 14-12-2018 by Marcos Antonio, no Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

DSC_2735 (2) by Lázaro Roberto de Menezes, on Flickr

Ministério da Justiça, Brasília_MG_4492 by Dennis Wayne, on Flickr

Brasil: Primer dia de la visita / Brasilia by Comisión Interamericana de Derechos Humanos, on Flickr

National Congress of Brazil by Dennis Wayne, on Flickr

Festival CoMA dia 1 • 10/08/2018 • Brasília (DF) by Mídia NINJA, on Flickr

The fourth column . . . by Eric Royer Stoner, on Flickr

Brasilia_014 Congreso by XYZ+T, on Flickr

Congresso Nacional - Brazilian National Congress by andrebatz, on Flickr

Supremo Tribunal Federal, por Patricia Gontijo — com Patricia Gontijo em Esplanada dos Ministérios. by Patricia Gontijo, on Flickr

aérea eixo monumental by Ozimpio Sousa, on Flickr

Brasília DF, Brazil: Museu Nacional at twilight. Architect Oscar Niemeyer by nabobswims, on Flickr

Festival Pela Vidas Mulheres • 03 a 06/08/2018 • Brasilia (DF) by Mídia NINJA, on Flickr


----------



## SpiderBHZ (Feb 11, 2015)

Brasília, DF, Brasil vista da Torre Digital (Brasília as from Digital TV Tower by Marcos Antonio, no Flickr

Brasília Brasília DF, Brasil, vista da Ermida Dom Bosco (view from Ermida Dom Bosco) by Marcos Antonio, no Flickr

Brasília DF, Brasil, vista da Ermida Dom Bosco (view from Ermida Dom Bosco) by Marcos Antonio, no Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Brasília - Sunrise by silene andrade, on Flickr

Brasilia, Brazil - Federal Supreme Court, Suprema Corte by Sebastiao Pereira-Nunes, on Flickr

IMG3_6135 by The Plone Foundation, on Flickr

Water Tower by Jorge Hamilton Brandão, on Flickr

Three Powers Plaza / Praça dos Três Poderes - Brasilia, Brazil by Matt Kieffer, on Flickr

Itamaraty by Juha Uitto, on Flickr

Esplanada dos Ministérios, Brasília by Francisco Aragão, on Flickr

Plano Piloto de Brasília by Francisco Aragão, on Flickr

Civic Centre by José Diogo Lages Machado Marques Figueira, on Flickr

UnB - Reitoria by Andre Lourenco, on Flickr

City of future II by Otacílio Rodrigues, on Flickr

marco2018-3987 by Rodrigo Marfan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

_MG_7958_1 by EyeInFocus Photography, on Flickr

Brasilia 2 - Brazil by Latin America Exclusive Exclusive tours in Latin America, on Flickr

brazil_brasilia_65 by Shane Hawke, on Flickr

Brasilia by Luis Armando Oyarzun, on Flickr

Brazil - Brasília by Nailton Barbosa, on Flickr

Palácio do Planalto - Congresso Nacional - Oscar Niemeyer - Brasilia - Brasil - Brazil by Leonardo Martins, on Flickr

O flamboyant resiste by Alexandre Marino, on Flickr

Downtown ghost town . . . by Eric Royer Stoner, on Flickr

..Lua.. by El Padrino 061, on Flickr

Faces do Terceiro Mundo by Gustavo Basso, on Flickr

Downtown Brasilia by Francisco Aragão, on Flickr

ASU AECP Brasilia MG1072 08_20_14 Phoenix Art Museum by Mark Goldstein, on Flickr

rolle brasilia by Rollê Brasília, on Flickr

Palácio da Justiça - Oscar Niemeyer - Brasília - Brasil - Brazil by Leonardo Martins, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Psiquiatra by Luan Diego Psiquiatra Brasilia, on Flickr

Boa noite Brasília by Artur Dias Rocha, on Flickr

Brasilia at night by Francisco Aragão, on Flickr

Brasilia, Capital of Brazil by Tomas Belcik, on Flickr

Water Tower by Jorge Hamilton Brandão, on Flickr

IMG_1682 by Clay Hensley, on Flickr

Brasilia - Future City by Victor Lima, on Flickr

Brasilia, DF, Brazil by Marcos Antonio, on Flickr

Brasilia, DF, Brazil (Ponte JK-JK Bridge) by Marcos Antonio, on Flickr

20160325 - Brasilia 711 by Rómulo Rejón, on Flickr

NEW ZINE! by Gustavo Minas, on Flickr

ATL Dia 3 • 26/04/2019 • Brasília DF by Mídia NINJA, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Brasilia by katontour, en Flickr

Brasilia by katontour, en Flickr
Caixa acústica - Brasíla/DF by Ramon Felipe Bicudo da Silva, en Flickr
brasilia030 by Pablo Massimilla, en Flickr
Church by katontour, en FlickrCongresso Nacional by Carlos H Mourão, en FlickrItamaraty by Luiz Fernando Almeida, en FlickrPassarela da Ponte JK - Brasíla DF by Fernando Matsunaga, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Ponte JK by Alipio Junior, on Flickr

2011-06-13 brasilia.03 congresso.23 by Pallab Sarkar, on Flickr

BRASÍLIA_DSC1094 by Eliel Soares da Silva, on Flickr

IMG_1676 by Clay Hensley, on Flickr

Brasília, DF, Brasil by Gabriel Gallozzi, on Flickr

BRASÍLIA - 2016 - (30) by ALEXANDRE SAMPAIO, on Flickr

Boa noite Brasília by Artur Dias Rocha, on Flickr

IMG_4060 by Grzegorz Dymon, on Flickr

big cities 2/2: brasília by joão paulo prado, on Flickr

..Lua.. by El Padrino 061, on Flickr

Ponte JK by Osmar Leao, on Flickr

National Congress of Brazil by Francisco Aragão, on Flickr

O flamboyant resiste by Alexandre Marino, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Psiquiatra by Luan Diego Psiquiatra Brasilia, on Flickr

Juscelino Kubitschek Bridge over Paranoá Lake, Brasilia, Brazil, Aerial View by Sebastiao Pereira-Nunes, on Flickr

Brasília, DF, Brasil by Gabriel Gallozzi, on Flickr

Water Tower by Jorge Hamilton Brandão, on Flickr

Brasília - DF by Alcir Gomes, on Flickr

Merry Christmas from Brasilia_MG_5688 by Dennis Wayne, on Flickr

Three Powers Plaza / Praça dos Três Poderes - Brasilia, Brazil by Matt Kieffer, on Flickr

481054970 by Javali Digital, on Flickr

City of future I by Otacílio Rodrigues, on Flickr

Eixo Monumental by Osmar Leao, on Flickr

DSC03631 by Heitor de Bittencourt, on Flickr

34153310630_3d61e8a4f0_o by SEL Esporte DF, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Internal portal. by Mark Melzi, on Flickr

Tumultuous Harmony by Mark Melzi, on Flickr

Série com o Ipê-amarelo em Brasília, Brasil - Series with the Trumpet tree, Golden Trumpet Tree, Pau D'arco or Tabebuia in Brasília, Brazil - 13-09-2012 - IMG_4662 by Flávio Cruvinel Brandão, on Flickr

#congressonacional #brasilia #brazil #ceudebrasilia #nofilter by Alipio Junior, on Flickr

Brasilia, Brazil, The Botanic Garden by Sebastiao Pereira-Nunes, on Flickr

Brasilia 2 - Brazil by Latin America Exclusive Exclusive tours in Latin America, on Flickr

2011-06-13 brasilia.03 congresso.35 by Pallab Sarkar, on Flickr

brazil_brasilia_65 by Shane Hawke, on Flickr

Brasília. by Bruno Farage, on Flickr

Secretary Geithner Travels to Brazil, 02/07/2011 by U.S. Department of the Treasury, on Flickr

Congresso, Brasilia, Brazil by Richard Silver, on Flickr

IMG_4341 by Robi, on Flickr

Brasília, DF, Brasil by Gabriel Gallozzi, on Flickr

Foto: Rafael Luz by Rafael Luz, on Flickr

..Lua.. by El Padrino 061, on Flickr

BRAZIL/ by colina web radio, on Flickr

Designed by Oscar Neimeyer: National Museum - Brasilia by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

BRASÍLIA_DSC0997---20200227 by Eliel Soares da Silva, on Flickr

Biblioteca Nacional de Brasília by Geise Architecture, on Flickr

On the Street by Victor Lima, on Flickr

Brasilia Downtown 3 by Leonardo Castelo Branco, on Flickr

O Buraco do Tatu by Max Moura Wolosker, on Flickr

Decoração de Natal do Conjunto Nacional de Brasília by Francisco Aragão, on Flickr

Palácio da Justiça - Oscar Niemeyer - Brasília - Brasil - Brazil by Leonardo Martins, on Flickr

Brasilia, Capital of Brazil by Tomas Belcik, on Flickr

Untitled by Marcos Felipe Teixeira Delfino, on Flickr

Reflexion by Amanda Assis, on Flickr

Brasilia, Capital of Brazil by Tomas Belcik, on Flickr

IMG_1672 by Clay Hensley, on Flickr

IMG_1809 by Clay Hensley, on Flickr

06/01/2018 - MVMNT by Washington Costa, on Flickr

06/01/2018 - MVMNT by Washington Costa, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

IMG_1704 by Clay Hensley, on Flickr

Brasília - Jardim Botânico/Botanical Garden (02-05-18) by Marcos Antonio, on Flickr

Brasília, DF, Brasil by Gabriel Gallozzi, on Flickr

euamobrasilia by Dennis Wayne, on Flickr

Supremo Tribunal Federal - Brasilia, Brazil by Matt Kieffer, on Flickr

ciudad, arquitectura y paisaje I [brasília, brazil] by Reginaldo Cardoso, on Flickr

Panteão da Pátria - Oscar Niemeyer - Brasilia - Brasil - Brazil by Leonardo Martins, on Flickr

Brasília, DF, Brasil (Lago Sul e Ponte JK ) by Marcos Antonio, on Flickr

Flaming sunset by Otacílio Rodrigues, on Flickr

Civic Centre by José Diogo Lages Machado Marques Figueira, on Flickr

UnB - Reitoria by Andre Lourenco, on Flickr

34408732371_a8fd36f8b4_o by SEL Esporte DF, on Flickr

Photo a Day Challenge, January, 3 - My Town - Brasília by Kamilla Oliveira, on Flickr

Untitled by Sarah Teixeira, on Flickr

Untitled by Sarah Teixeira, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

IMG_1647 by Clay Hensley, on Flickr

BRASÍLIA_DSC0997---20200227 by Eliel Soares da Silva, on Flickr

#itamarary #brasilia #brasil #palace #ceudebrasilia by Alipio Junior, on Flickr

brazil_brasilia_64 by Shane Hawke, on Flickr

Placio do Planalto, Brasilia, Brazil by Richard Silver, on Flickr

Sleeping by Leandro Discaciate, on Flickr

Boa noite Brasília by Artur Dias Rocha, on Flickr

O flamboyant resiste by Alexandre Marino, on Flickr

Brasília, Ponte JK by Marcos Antonio, on Flickr

Foto: Rafael Luz by Rafael Luz, on Flickr

..Lua.. by El Padrino 061, on Flickr

As Banhistas de Alfredo Ceschiatti by Marcus Vinícius Antunes, on Flickr

Brazil, June 2014, Brasilia, Three Powers Plaza (5) by Planning Observatory, on Flickr

Parque da Cidade 2 by Marcelo J, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

COPE by Força Aérea Brasileira FAB Comando da Aeronáutica (Brazilian Air Force), on Flickr

COPE by Força Aérea Brasileira FAB Comando da Aeronáutica (Brazilian Air Force), on Flickr

COPE by Força Aérea Brasileira FAB Comando da Aeronáutica (Brazilian Air Force), on Flickr

COPE by Força Aérea Brasileira FAB Comando da Aeronáutica (Brazilian Air Force), on Flickr

COPE by Força Aérea Brasileira FAB Comando da Aeronáutica (Brazilian Air Force), on Flickr

COPE by Força Aérea Brasileira FAB Comando da Aeronáutica (Brazilian Air Force), on Flickr

Loving yourself above all things. by Mark Melzi, on Flickr

Capela do Palácio Alvorada / Chapel of the Alvorada Palace - Brasília by Francisco Aragão, on Flickr

Untitled by João Lira, on Flickr

JK Bridge View by George Amaro, on Flickr

encontro-interclubes-14-01-2019-taguaboys-19 by Taguaboys, on Flickr

Untitled by Lincoln Koga, on Flickr

IMG_9698 by Victor Lima, on Flickr

ATL Dia 3 • 26/04/2019 • Brasília DF by Mídia NINJA, on Flickr

ATL Dia 1 • 24/04/2019 • Brasília DF by Mídia NINJA, on Flickr

Untitled by Fernando Zerbinati, on Flickr

eu em primeira pessoa, selfi. by Alexandre Brandão, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

City Streets - Brasília by silene andrade, on Flickr

Brasília by Eduardo Paulino, on Flickr

Brasilia, Brazil, The Botanic Garden by Sebastiao Pereira-Nunes, on Flickr

brazil_brasilia_67 by Shane Hawke, on Flickr

DSC_0181.jpg by Gabriel Gallozzi, on Flickr

IMG_4061 by Grzegorz Dymon, on Flickr

Week 50, of 52. E viu Deus que isso era bom. by Kamilla Oliveira, on Flickr

Brasilia, Capital of Brazil by Tomas Belcik, on Flickr

..Lua.. by El Padrino 061, on Flickr

Brasília, DF by Luiz Felipe Sahd, on Flickr

Brazil, June 2014, Brasilia, TV Tower (17) by Planning Observatory, on Flickr

Brasília, DF, Brazil by Marcos Antonio, on Flickr

DSC_1850 (2) by Lázaro Roberto de Menezes, on Flickr

ASU AECP Brasilia MG1072 08_20_14 Phoenix Art Museum by Mark Goldstein, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Brasília, DF, Brasil by Gabriel Gallozzi, on Flickr

Water Tower by Jorge Hamilton Brandão, on Flickr

Brasilia, Capital of Brazil by Tomas Belcik, on Flickr

marco2018-3972 by Rodrigo Marfan, on Flickr

Boa noite Brasília by Artur Dias Rocha, on Flickr

28687916506_c5acccdc4b_o by SEL Esporte DF, on Flickr

Go out into the world. by Mark Melzi, on Flickr

Auto Escada Mecânica - CBMDF by Gabriel Orosco, on Flickr

Catedral Metropolitana de São Sebastião (Metropolitan Cathedral of Saint Sebastian), Brazil by takasphoto.com, on Flickr

Brasília by Gabriel Pinheiro, on Flickr

Gato Cinzento - Gray Tom-cat by silene andrade, on Flickr

Untitled by Fernando Zerbinati, on Flickr

11072019-_MG_2339 by francisco willian, on Flickr

DSCN9673 by Secretaria de Turismo DF, on Flickr

Bloco do Amor • 17/02/2019 • Brasília (DF) by Mídia NINJA, on Flickr

Bloco do Amor • 17/02/2019 • Brasília (DF) by Mídia NINJA, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

May. by Sara Reis, on Flickr

_8DA9735_1 by EyeInFocus Photography - Dennis Wayne Asfour, on Flickr

Brasília, DF, Brasil by Gabriel Gallozzi, on Flickr

Water Tower by Jorge Hamilton Brandão, on Flickr

Palace - Brasilia, Brazil by Matt Kieffer, on Flickr

ciudad, arquitectura y paisaje I [brasília, brazil] by Reginaldo Cardoso, on Flickr

Boa noite Brasília by Artur Dias Rocha, on Flickr

Brasilia, Capital of Brazil by Tomas Belcik, on Flickr

Centro Niemeyer - Curvas en blanco y negro by David Martínez Gómez, on Flickr

IMG_1806 by Clay Hensley, on Flickr

Capoeira la Brasilia by Yasin Rahim, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

BRASÍLIA_DSC1094 by Eliel Soares da Silva, on Flickr

#itamarary #brasilia #brasil #palace #ceudebrasilia by Alipio Junior, on Flickr

brazil_brasilia_62 by Shane Hawke, on Flickr

Sleeping by Leandro Discaciate, on Flickr

IMG_4030 by Grzegorz Dymon, on Flickr

Parque da Cidade 1 by Marcelo J, on Flickr

50 Palácio do Itamaraty - Brasilia 03 by Mudestino Barroso, on Flickr

Torre_TV_Brasilia_02 by Filipe Coutinho, on Flickr

Brasilia Downtown 3 by Leonardo Castelo Branco, on Flickr

Letícia Machado by YLelis, on Flickr

Congresso Nacional do Brasil / National Congress of Brazil by Francisco Aragão, on Flickr

ASU AECP Brasilia MG1066 08_20_14 Phoenix Art Museum by Mark Goldstein, on Flickr

IMG_5278 by Duo Image, on Flickr

IMG_1542 by Clay Hensley, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Brasília, 2016 by _Bruno Cunha_, on Flickr

Catedral de Brasília by Otacílio Rodrigues, on Flickr

Brasília / Catedral by Harry Firmo, on Flickr

DSC_0296 by Harry Firmo, on Flickr

Brasília by Harry Firmo, on Flickr

DSC_0114 by Harry Firmo, on Flickr

DSC_0077 by Harry Firmo, on Flickr

Anoitece no Lago Paranoá, em Brasília by Andre Felipe Carvalho, on Flickr

Brasilia, Capital of Brazil by Tomas Belcik, on Flickr

25032020-_MG_3718 by francisco willian, on Flickr

Brasília, 2017 by _Bruno Cunha_, on Flickr

Museu de Arte de Brasília by IsadoraAlves, on Flickr

Water Tower by Jorge Hamilton Brandão, on Flickr

Brasilia_feriado_1.jpg by Alexandre Brandão, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Pierre-Photographer_Victoria (5) by motuspix, on Flickr

Brasilia - Future City by Victor Lima, on Flickr

Three Powers Plaza / Praça dos Três Poderes - Brasilia, Brazil by Matt Kieffer, on Flickr

DSC_6122 by Lázaro Roberto de Menezes, on Flickr

Águas Claras é logo ali by Max Moura Wolosker, on Flickr

Brasilia, Capital of Brazil by Tomas Belcik, on Flickr

Brasília, DF, Brasil by Gabriel Gallozzi, on Flickr

Praça dos Três Poderes by Stephanie Kodel, on Flickr

O flamboyant resiste by Alexandre Marino, on Flickr

DSC_4354 (2) by Lázaro Roberto de Menezes, on Flickr

IMG_1670 by Clay Hensley, on Flickr

IMG_1809 by Clay Hensley, on Flickr

asa sul | Luíza Costa by ju sampar, on Flickr

Aeropuerto Internacional Presidente Juscelino Kubitschek. by Luis Armando Oyarzun, on Flickr

IMG_0800 by Clay Hensley, on Flickr

Marcha das Mulheres Indígenas - 10 a 14/09/2019 - Brasília (DF) by Apib Comunicação, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

PRB (B) 2020_08_15-2018 by REPUBLICANOS na Câmara, on Flickr

PRB (B) 2020_08_15-2019 by REPUBLICANOS na Câmara, on Flickr

PRB (B) 2020_08_15-2023 by REPUBLICANOS na Câmara, on Flickr

PRB (B) 2020_08_15-2025 by REPUBLICANOS na Câmara, on Flickr

PRB (B) 2020_08_15-2031 by REPUBLICANOS na Câmara, on Flickr

PRB (B) 2020_08_15-2032 by REPUBLICANOS na Câmara, on Flickr

Ponte JK (Brasilia) by Lucas De Pádua, on Flickr

Lancamento Podaali COIAB - 28.03.2019/ Brasilia by Coiab Amazônia, on Flickr

Lancamento Podaali COIAB - 28.03.2019/ Brasilia by Coiab Amazônia, on Flickr

25032020-_MG_3718 by francisco willian, on Flickr

Go out into the world. by Mark Melzi, on Flickr

Dia 3 - Acampamento Terra Livre - 26/04/2019 - Brasília (DF) © Christian Braga/MNI by Apib Comunicação, on Flickr

IMG_0212 by nicolas braga, on Flickr

DSCN9673 by Secretaria de Turismo DF, on Flickr

encontro-interclubes-14-01-2019-taguaboys-19 by Taguaboys, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Anémona - Matosinhos, Portugal by Francisco Aragão, on Flickr

Alexandre Brandão by Alexandre Brandão, on Flickr

National Congress of Brazil by Francisco Aragão, on Flickr

Brasília - eixo by Cidade ao Quadrado, on Flickr

DSC_1850 (2) by Lázaro Roberto de Menezes, on Flickr

Santuário Dom Bosco - Paróquia - Igreja - Brasília - Brasil - Brazil by Leonardo Martins, on Flickr

Esplanada dos ministérios by Carlos Reis, on Flickr

brasília vista da torre de tv by Fernando Stankuns, on Flickr

brasilia_23546754352_o by Claudio Maldoram, on Flickr

When she smiles... by Daniel Noronha, on Flickr

DSC_5227 by Lázaro Roberto de Menezes, on Flickr

Brasilia 25 by Laurent Salanderr, on Flickr

Untitled by Marcos Felipe Teixeira Delfino, on Flickr

Brazil by esmaeil.razaghi, on Flickr

150710VSA0020(c)Vinicius_Santos by Marcos Poleto, on Flickr

divas_cerrado-6250 by Divas Que Correm, on Flickr

divas_cerrado-6444 by Divas Que Correm, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Brasília by Carlos Macapuna, on Flickr

Brasília by Alexandre Marino, on Flickr

Brasília by Claudio Marcon, on Flickr

Brasília by Ana Claudia Teixeira, on Flickr

Brasília by Douglas Protazio, on Flickr

Brasília by Douglas Protazio, on Flickr

Brasília by Douglas Protazio, on Flickr

Brasília by Douglas Protazio, on Flickr

Brasília by Douglas Protazio, on Flickr

Congresso Nacional - Brasília by Douglas Protazio, on Flickr

Manhã de março by Rodrigo Marfan, on Flickr

Perspective by Amanda Assis, on Flickr

Brasilia, Capital of Brazil by Tomas Belcik, on Flickr

Brasilia_downtown by Juergen Schmitz, on Flickr

divas_cerrado-6920 by Divas Que Correm, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Brasilia, Capital of Brazil by Tomas Belcik, on Flickr

Setor Hoteleiro Norte - Brasília by Francisco Aragão, on Flickr

IMG_4061 by Grzegorz Dymon, on Flickr

Brasilia - Future City by Victor Lima, on Flickr

Brasília by Carlos Macapuna, on Flickr

Skyline Brasília by Cidade ao Quadrado, on Flickr

Eixo Monumental - Jardim Burle Marx by Cidade ao Quadrado, on Flickr

EE16-2012 by Pedal Noturno DF, on Flickr

Prédio da nova sede do Tribunal Superior Eleitoral - Brasília by Francisco Aragão, on Flickr

Memorial JK - Oscar Niemeyer - Brasília - Brasil - Brazil by Leonardo Martins, on Flickr

Brasília by Igor Pires, on Flickr

Palacio da Justica by Jonathan Reid, on Flickr

Brasilia_downtown by Juergen Schmitz, on Flickr

Brasilia-street by Juergen Schmitz, on Flickr

Brasilia by sccart, on Flickr

Untitled by Sarah Teixeira, on Flickr

Untitled by Sarah Teixeira, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Moto Capital Week by Max Martins, on Flickr

J-P ETIENNE - BRASILIA ARCHITECTURE URBAINE by mémoire 2cité, on Flickr

Brasília, DF, Brasil by Gabriel Gallozzi, on Flickr

Merry Christmas from Brasilia_MG_5688 by Dennis Wayne, on Flickr

Palace - Brasilia, Brazil by Matt Kieffer, on Flickr

Water Tower by Jorge Hamilton Brandão, on Flickr

Umidificador by Jorge Hamilton Brandão, on Flickr

Planetário by Jorge Hamilton Brandão, on Flickr

Catedral by Jorge Hamilton Brandão, on Flickr

Mirantes by Jorge Hamilton Brandão, on Flickr

Museu de Arte de Brasília by IsadoraAlves, on Flickr

divas_cerrado-6088 by Divas Que Correm, on Flickr

Pattern by Amanda Assis, on Flickr

Brasília by Carlos Macapuna, on Flickr

Ponte JK by Fernando Bryan Frizzarin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Brasília by Alexandre Marino, on Flickr

Brasilia, Brazil, The Botanic Garden by Sebastiao Pereira-Nunes, on Flickr

Setor Hoteleiro Norte - Brasília by Francisco Aragão, on Flickr

Secretary Geithner Travels to Brazil, 02/07/2011 by U.S. Department of the Treasury, on Flickr

Brasília, DF, Brasil by Gabriel Gallozzi, on Flickr

Brasilia by Guerric, on Flickr

Brasília... by José Fernando Ogura, on Flickr

Brasília by Douglas Protazio, on Flickr

Brazil - Brasília by Nailton Barbosa, on Flickr

..Lua.. by El Padrino 061, on Flickr

Brasília by Fernanda Brasil, on Flickr

Brasília by hay.bruno1999, on Flickr

DSC_0588 by Harry Firmo, on Flickr

DSC_0439 by Harry Firmo, on Flickr

Brasilia by Guerric, on Flickr

Brasilia by altairmesquita, on Flickr

Brasília by Samara Leite, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Brasília, 2018 by _Bruno Cunha_, on Flickr

Pôr do Sol BSB by Nathan Palmeira, on Flickr

A lo lejos, la nada. by Luis Armando Oyarzun, on Flickr

National Congress of Brazil [2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil] by Francisco Aragão, on Flickr

BRASÍLIA_DSC1094 by Eliel Soares da Silva, on Flickr

IMG_1672 by Clay Hensley, on Flickr

Untitled by João Lira, on Flickr

Brasilia - Future City by Victor Lima, on Flickr

Floralis Genérica - Buenos Aires, Argentina by Francisco Aragão, on Flickr

Por Trás do Palácio do Planalto - Congresso Nacional - Oscar Niemeyer - Brasilia - Brasil - Brazil by Leonardo Martins, on Flickr

Brasília by André Luís, on Flickr

Teatro Nacional Cláudio Santoro - Brasilia by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr

IMG_2172 by Clay Hensley, on Flickr

Designed by Oscar Neimeyer: National Museum - Brasilia by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr

eu em primeira pessoa, selfi. by Alexandre Brandão, on Flickr

Untitled by Daniel Noronha, on Flickr

aab-20191215-2621 by Fábio Felix, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

A lo lejos, la nada. by Luis Armando Oyarzun, on Flickr

BRASÍLIA_DSC0997---20200227 by Eliel Soares da Silva, on Flickr

#itamarary #brasilia #brasil #palace #ceudebrasilia by Alipio Junior, on Flickr

brazil_brasilia_62 by Shane Hawke, on Flickr

Brasilia, Capital of Brazil by Tomas Belcik, on Flickr

Untitled by Daniela Goulart, on Flickr

Torre_TV_Brasilia_02 by Filipe Coutinho, on Flickr

Eu Amo Brasília by Carlos Macapuna, on Flickr

IMG_1668 by Clay Hensley, on Flickr

Brasilia Downtown 3 by Leonardo Castelo Branco, on Flickr

02082019-_MG_3210 by francisco willian, on Flickr

IMG_5301 by Duo Image, on Flickr

IMG_5341 by Duo Image, on Flickr

Tumultuous Harmony by Mark Melzi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

IMG_1650 by Clay Hensley, on Flickr

IMG_1764 by Clay Hensley, on Flickr

IMG_1762 by Clay Hensley, on Flickr

IMG_1761 by Clay Hensley, on Flickr

IMG_1767 by Clay Hensley, on Flickr

IMG_1781 by Clay Hensley, on Flickr

IMG_1801 by Clay Hensley, on Flickr

brazil_brasilia_65 by Shane Hawke, on Flickr

Brasilia by Luis Armando Oyarzun, on Flickr

Brasília, Capital City, Brazil by Jorge @ BRAZIL, on Flickr

20160324 - Brasilia 184 by Rómulo Rejón, on Flickr

In search of copper. by Mark Melzi, on Flickr

..Lua.. by El Padrino 061, on Flickr

As Banhistas de Alfredo Ceschiatti by Marcus Vinícius Antunes, on Flickr

Untitled by renna c, on Flickr

ATL Dia 3 • 26/04/2019 • Brasília DF by Mídia NINJA, on Flickr

ATL Dia 3 • 26/04/2019 • Brasília DF by Mídia NINJA, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Ensaio-Pamela_Photographer-Pierre (5) by motuspix, on Flickr

Brasilia, Brazil, The Botanic Garden by Sebastiao Pereira-Nunes, on Flickr

brazil_brasilia_65 by Shane Hawke, on Flickr

Brasilia, Capital of Brazil by Tomas Belcik, on Flickr

BRASÍLIA - 2016 - (25) by ALEXANDRE SAMPAIO, on Flickr

I &lt;3 Brasilia by Marcos Otoni, on Flickr

Skyline Brasília by Cidade ao Quadrado, on Flickr

Esplanada dos Ministérios, Brasília by Francisco Aragão, on Flickr

Por Trás do Palácio do Planalto - Congresso Nacional - Oscar Niemeyer - Brasilia - Brasil - Brazil by Leonardo Martins, on Flickr

Brasilia_downtown by Juergen Schmitz, on Flickr

Untitled by Lincoln Koga, on Flickr

IMG_4060 by Grzegorz Dymon, on Flickr

O flamboyant resiste by Alexandre Marino, on Flickr

Buraco do Tatu - Brasília by Francisco Aragão, on Flickr

Setor de Autarquias Sul - Brasília by Francisco Aragão, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Museu de Arte de Brasília by IsadoraAlves, on Flickr

Moto Capital Week by Max Martins, on Flickr

Jardim Suspenso - Palácio do Itamaraty - Itamaraty - Arco - Oscar Niemeyer - Brasília - Brasil - Brazil by Leonardo Martins, on Flickr

Brasilia_downtown by Juergen Schmitz, on Flickr

Brasília, DF, Brasil by Gabriel Gallozzi, on Flickr

Brasilia, Brazil - Federal Supreme Court, Suprema Corte by Sebastiao Pereira-Nunes, on Flickr

Brasilia, Capital of Brazil, A general View from the TV Tower by Sebastiao Pereira-Nunes, on Flickr

Water Tower by Jorge Hamilton Brandão, on Flickr

Underpass by Otacílio Rodrigues, on Flickr

_MG_56852 by Dennis Wayne, on Flickr

Lightning_amoBrasilia by Dennis Wayne, on Flickr

Eyeing the gripen by Enilton Kirchhof, on Flickr

City of future I by Otacílio Rodrigues, on Flickr

Palace - Brasilia, Brazil by Matt Kieffer, on Flickr

Civic Centre by José Diogo Lages Machado Marques Figueira, on Flickr

_MG_7958_1 by EyeInFocus Photography - Dennis Wayne Asfour, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

encontro-interclubes-14-01-2019-taguaboys-19 by Taguaboys, on Flickr

A lo lejos, la nada. by Luis Armando Oyarzun, on Flickr

BSB by Nathan Palmeira, on Flickr

BRASÍLIA_DSC0997---20200227 by Eliel Soares da Silva, on Flickr

Twilight of Rio de Janeiro - View from Corcovado, Brazil by takasphoto.com, on Flickr

Palacio da Alvorada. by Luis Armando Oyarzun, on Flickr

Setor Hoteleiro Norte - Brasília by Francisco Aragão, on Flickr

BRASÍLIA - 2016 - (25) by ALEXANDRE SAMPAIO, on Flickr

Brasilia - Future City by Victor Lima, on Flickr

National Congress of Brazil at night - Brasilia by Francisco Aragão, on Flickr

Setor Hoteleiro by Geise Architecture, on Flickr

Untitled by Lincoln Koga, on Flickr

IMG_0212 by nicolas braga, on Flickr

ATL Dia 2 • 25/04/2019 • Brasília DF by Mídia NINJA, on Flickr

Marcha das Mulheres Indígenas - 10 a 14/09/2019 - Brasília (DF) by Apib Comunicação, on Flickr

Dia 1 - Acampamento Terra Livre - 24/04/2019 - Brasília (DF) © Christian Braga/MNI by Apib Comunicação, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Brasília Setor Hoteléiro Norte (2) by Francisco Enrique Camacho Mezquita, on Flickr

Brasília by Carlos Macapuna, on Flickr

BRASÍLIA - 2016 - (116) by ALEXANDRE SAMPAIO, on Flickr

Prédio da nova sede do Tribunal Superior Eleitoral - Brasília by Francisco Aragão, on Flickr

Tribunal de Contas - Brasília - Brasil - Brazil by Leonardo Martins, on Flickr

Manhã de março by Rodrigo Marfan, on Flickr

Brasilia Night Serie by Edilson Almeida, on Flickr

DSC_0795 by Lázaro Roberto de Menezes, on Flickr

Sunrise at Brasília-DF by Enilton Kirchhof, on Flickr

Moto Capital Week by Max Martins, on Flickr

Civic Centre by José Diogo Lages Machado Marques Figueira, on Flickr

UnB - Reitoria by Andre Lourenco, on Flickr

DSC_0013 by Ju Ribeiro, on Flickr

funinthemoon_brasilia by Dennis Wayne, on Flickr

divas_cerrado-6072 by Divas Que Correm, on Flickr

Untitled by Marcos Felipe Teixeira Delfino, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Brasília by Altieres Rohr, on Flickr

Águas Claras by Thiago Marra, on Flickr

Brasilia, Capital of Brazil by Tomas Belcik, on Flickr

Brasilia - Future City by Victor Lima, on Flickr

Photo a Day Challenge, January, 3 - My Town - Brasília by Kamilla Oliveira, on Flickr

Water Tower by Jorge Hamilton Brandão, on Flickr

Brasília by Harry Firmo, on Flickr

Brasília by Douglas Protazio, on Flickr

Parque da Cidade by Geise Architecture, on Flickr

Aerial View - Brasilia, Brazil by Matt Kieffer, on Flickr

Eu Amo Brasília - Brasilia, Brazil by Matt Kieffer, on Flickr

Untitled by Yumi Yamamoto, on Flickr

Congresso Nacional - Brasília DF (Brazilian capital) by Carlos Goulart, on Flickr

Brasília by araquelfilippi, on Flickr

Brasilia by Robert Scott, on Flickr

Brasilia by Fernanda Brasil, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

IMG_1647 by Clay Hensley, on Flickr

Pierre-Photographer_Victoria (3) by motuspix, on Flickr

BRASÍLIA_DSC1015 by Eliel Soares da Silva, on Flickr

BSB by Nathan Palmeira, on Flickr

Brasilia Downtown 1 by Leonardo Castelo Branco, on Flickr

DSC_5941 by Lázaro Roberto de Menezes, on Flickr

O Buraco do Tatu by Max Moura Wolosker, on Flickr

Buraco do Tatu - Rodoviária de Brasília-DF by Enilton Kirchhof, on Flickr

Internal portal. by Mark Melzi, on Flickr

Tumultuous Harmony by Mark Melzi, on Flickr

Brasília by Eduardo Paulino, on Flickr

Polícia Legislativa do Senado Federal by Senado Federal, on Flickr

20160324 - Brasilia 200.jpg by Rómulo Rejón, on Flickr

DSC_3164_00001 by Beto Nikon, on Flickr

Palace - Brasilia, Brazil by Matt Kieffer, on Flickr

Bloco Montadas 2019 • 03/03/2019 • Brasília DF by Mídia NINJA, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Brasilia, Brazil - Federal Supreme Court, Suprema Corte by Sebastiao Pereira-Nunes, on Flickr

Underpass by Otacílio Rodrigues, on Flickr

Lightning_amoBrasilia by Dennis Wayne, on Flickr

Brasilia by Luis Armando Oyarzun, on Flickr

Skyline de Brasília by Geise Architecture, on Flickr

Brasilia, Capital of Brazil by Tomas Belcik, on Flickr

DSC_0013 by Ju Ribeiro, on Flickr

Centro Niemeyer - Curvas en blanco y negro by David Martínez Gómez, on Flickr

funinthemoon_brasilia by Dennis Wayne, on Flickr

IMG_1689 by Clay Hensley, on Flickr

IMG_1766 by Clay Hensley, on Flickr

divas_cerrado-6072 by Divas Que Correm, on Flickr

A lo lejos, la nada. by Luis Armando Oyarzun, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Série com o Ipê-amarelo em Brasília, Brasil - Series with the Trumpet tree, Golden Trumpet Tree, Pau D'arco or Tabebuia in Brasília, Brazil - 13-09-2012 - IMG_4662 by Flávio Cruvinel Brandão, on Flickr

#congressonacional #brasilia #brazil #ceudebrasilia #nofilter by Alipio Junior, on Flickr

Brasilia, Brazil, The Botanic Garden by Sebastiao Pereira-Nunes, on Flickr

Brasilia 2 - Brazil by Latin America Exclusive Exclusive tours in Latin America, on Flickr

2011-06-13 brasilia.03 congresso.35 by Pallab Sarkar, on Flickr

brazil_brasilia_65 by Shane Hawke, on Flickr

brazil_brasilia_65 by Shane Hawke, on Flickr

Secretary Geithner Travels to Brazil, 02/07/2011 by U.S. Department of the Treasury, on Flickr

Congresso, Brasilia, Brazil by Richard Silver, on Flickr

IMG_4341 by Robi, on Flickr

Brasília, DF, Brasil by Gabriel Gallozzi, on Flickr

Foto: Rafael Luz by Rafael Luz, on Flickr

Gemeos by Leandro Discaciate, on Flickr

..Lua.. by El Padrino 061, on Flickr

Brasilia by sccart, on Flickr

National Congress of Brazil [2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil] by Francisco Aragão, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Brasilia by Luis Armando Oyarzun, on Flickr

Palacio da Alvorada. by Luis Armando Oyarzun, on Flickr

Brasília, Eixo Monumental by Waldr, on Flickr

Brasilia, Capital of Brazil by Tomas Belcik, on Flickr

_MG_4493 by Dennis Wayne, on Flickr

Coração de Brasília pulsando. by Artur Dias Rocha, on Flickr

Brasilia - Future City by Victor Lima, on Flickr

Water Tower by Jorge Hamilton Brandão, on Flickr

Brasilia_feriado_1.jpg by Alexandre Brandão, on Flickr

Museu de Arte de Brasília by IsadoraAlves, on Flickr

20181008 by francisco willian, on Flickr

Setor Hoteleiro Norte - Brasília by Francisco Aragão, on Flickr

SAMBA BRASILIA (202) by farra mix, on Flickr

Brasília by Leothargic, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

..Lua.. by El Padrino 061, on Flickr

Brazil - Brasília by Nailton Barbosa, on Flickr

The Palacio da Justica by Jonathan Reid, on Flickr

As Banhistas de Alfredo Ceschiatti by Marcus Vinícius Antunes, on Flickr

DSC_0388 by Ana Luiza Araujo Silva, on Flickr

IMG_4030 by Grzegorz Dymon, on Flickr

IMG_4060 by Grzegorz Dymon, on Flickr

Brasilia by Luis Armando Oyarzun, on Flickr

Pontão Brasília by Alvaro Ramos, on Flickr

Brazil, June 2014, Brasilia, Panteao da Patria Tancredo Neves (5) by Planning Observatory, on Flickr

Esplanada dos Ministérios e Congresso Nacional by João Moreira, on Flickr

Brasilia, Brazil by Lucia, on Flickr

Ponte JK by Osmar Leao, on Flickr

Brazil, June 2014, Brasilia, TV Tower (19) by Planning Observatory, on Flickr

Parque da Cidade 1 by Marcelo J, on Flickr

DSC_0588 by Harry Firmo, on Flickr

Dia 3 - Acampamento Terra Livre - 26/04/2019 - Brasília (DF) © Christian Braga/MNI by Apib Comunicação, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Brasília by Altieres Rohr, on Flickr

Brasília by Alexandre Marino, on Flickr

Brasília by Douglas Protazio, on Flickr

Brasilia by Guerric, on Flickr

Brasília by Fernando Bryan Frizzarin, on Flickr

Brasília by marcus peixoto, on Flickr

Brasília by Douglas Protazio, on Flickr

Brasilia by Nicolas Gomes, on Flickr

Brasília by Fabiula Vasconcelos, on Flickr

Tumultuous Harmony by Mark Melzi, on Flickr

Brasília, 2019 by _Bruno Cunha_, on Flickr

Brasilia by altairmesquita, on Flickr

28/04/2019 - Batismo IBFT by Igreja Batista Filadélfia em Taguatinga, on Flickr

Brasília, 2015 by _Bruno Cunha_, on Flickr

DSCN9673 by Secretaria de Turismo DF, on Flickr

Brasília DF by Galeria da Bruna!, on Flickr

Brasilia, Brazil 20071219-d0496 by Peter Marshall, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Ensaio-Pamela_Photographer-Pierre (5) by motuspix, on Flickr

DSC_0439 by Harry Firmo, on Flickr

Brasilia_downtown by Juergen Schmitz, on Flickr

Capela do Palácio Alvorada / Chapel of the Alvorada Palace - Brasília by Francisco Aragão, on Flickr

Catedral de Brasília - Oscar Niemeyer - Catedral - Religião - Fé - Brasília - Brasil - Brazil by Leonardo Martins, on Flickr

Esplanada dos Ministérios - Brasília by Francisco Aragão, on Flickr

Ponte JK by Gustavo Vieira, on Flickr

Brasília-DF by João Moreira, on Flickr

Complexo Cultural da República / Cultural Complex of the Republic - Brasília by Francisco Aragão, on Flickr

Eixo Rodoviário de Brasília by Francisco Aragão, on Flickr

Cerimônia Fúnebre de Oscar Niemeyer (Palácio do Planalto / Congresso Nacional) - Brasília by Francisco Aragão, on Flickr

Untitled by Leonardo Martins, on Flickr

Capoeira la Brasilia by Yasin Rahim, on Flickr

ASU AECP Brasilia MG1072 08_20_14 Phoenix Art Museum by Mark Goldstein, on Flickr

Banho de fonte - Fountain shower by Gisela Blanco, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Brasilia, Brazil 20071219-d0497 by Peter Marshall, on Flickr

BRASÍLIA_DSC0997---20200227 by Eliel Soares da Silva, on Flickr

IMG_1681 by Clay Hensley, on Flickr

brazil_brasilia_65 by Shane Hawke, on Flickr

Brasília, DF, Brasil by Gabriel Gallozzi, on Flickr

BRASÍLIA - 2016 - (25) by ALEXANDRE SAMPAIO, on Flickr

As Banhistas de Alfredo Ceschiatti by Marcus Vinícius Antunes, on Flickr

National Congress of Brazil by Francisco Aragão, on Flickr

DSCN1202 by ATA 75 UFPel, on Flickr

Brasília - DF by Alcir Gomes, on Flickr

rolle brasilia by Rollê Brasília, on Flickr

Brasília. by Alipio Junior, on Flickr

BRASÍLIA_6 by Alexandre Santana, on Flickr

Congresso by www.rainerneumannphotography.de, on Flickr

ASU AECP Brasilia MG1066 08_20_14 Phoenix Art Museum by Mark Goldstein, on Flickr

IMG_0885p by Milan Tvrdy, on Flickr

asa sul | Luíza Costa by ju sampar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

encontro-interclubes-14-01-2019-taguaboys-19 by Taguaboys, on Flickr

Brasilia, Brazil 20071219-d0494 by Peter Marshall, on Flickr

Brasilia, Brazil 20071219-d0655 by Peter Marshall, on Flickr

Brasilia, Brazil 20071219-d0653 by Peter Marshall, on Flickr

Brasilia, Brazil 20071219-d0650 by Peter Marshall, on Flickr

Brasilia, Brazil 20071219-d0650 by Peter Marshall, on Flickr

Brasilia, Brazil 20071219-d0573 by Peter Marshall, on Flickr

Setor Hoteleiro Norte - Brasília by Francisco Aragão, on Flickr

Brasília, 2018 by _Bruno Cunha_, on Flickr

JK Bridge View by George Amaro, on Flickr

IMG_5442 by Duo Image, on Flickr

O Buraco do Tatu by Max Moura Wolosker, on Flickr

eu em primeira pessoa, selfi. by Alexandre Brandão, on Flickr

IMG_9698 by Victor Lima, on Flickr

Esplanada dos Ministérios e Congresso Nacional by João Moreira, on Flickr

_MG_7996 by EyeInFocus Photography - Dennis Wayne Asfour, on Flickr

aab-20191215-2621 by Fábio Felix, on Flickr

Untitled by Sarah Teixeira, on Flickr

Ensaio-Pamela_Photographer-Pierre (5) by motuspix, on Flickr

Parque da Cidade by Cidade ao Quadrado, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Pierre-Photographer_Victoria (3) by motuspix, on Flickr

Catedral de Brasília by Ricardo Prado A Leite, on Flickr

Brasília / Catedral by Harry Firmo, on Flickr

Coração de Brasília pulsando. by Artur Dias Rocha, on Flickr

Curvas de Brasília! by Artur Dias Rocha, on Flickr

Parque da Cidade 1 by Marcelo J, on Flickr

Ponte Juscelino Kubitschek by Rui Oliveira Santos, on Flickr

Brasilia_feriado_1.jpg by Alexandre Brandão, on Flickr

Congresso Nacional by C Fotografia, on Flickr

Boa noite Brasília by Artur Dias Rocha, on Flickr

Brasília sob a chuva by Alexandre Marino, on Flickr

Museu de Arte de Brasília by IsadoraAlves, on Flickr

Museu de Arte de Brasília by IsadoraAlves, on Flickr

Pierre-Photographer_Victoria (5) by motuspix, on Flickr

Pierre-Photographer_Victoria (4) by motuspix, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Brasília by araquelfilippi, on Flickr

Brasília by Alexandre Marino, on Flickr

Brasília by Altieres Rohr, on Flickr

Brasilia, Brazil, The Botanic Garden by Sebastiao Pereira-Nunes, on Flickr

Brasilia by pedro moreira, on Flickr

Brasilia by Luis Armando Oyarzun, on Flickr

BRASÍLIA - 2016 - (25) by ALEXANDRE SAMPAIO, on Flickr

Brasília DF, Brazil: Juscelino Kubitschek Bridge bathed in the colors of the French flag paying tribute to those who lost their lives in the Paris massacre by nabobswims, on Flickr

Parque da Cidade 1 by Marcelo J, on Flickr

Ministries Esplanade at night, Brasília by Francisco Aragão, on Flickr

IMG_5301 by Duo Image, on Flickr

Congresso Nacional do Brasil / National Congress of Brazil by Francisco Aragão, on Flickr

Brasília by Fernanda Brasil, on Flickr

asa sul | Luíza Costa by ju sampar, on Flickr

enDleSS by Thiago Marra, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Setor Hoteleiro Norte - Brasília by Francisco Aragão, on Flickr

Vista Panorâmica do Centro de Convenções Ulysses Guimarães - Brasília by Francisco Aragão, on Flickr

Esplanada dos Ministérios - Brasília by Francisco Aragão, on Flickr

Vista Panorâmica de Brasília / Panoramic View of Brasilia by Francisco Aragão, on Flickr

Setor Bancário Norte - Brasília by Francisco Aragão, on Flickr

Prédio da nova sede do Tribunal Superior Eleitoral - Brasília by Francisco Aragão, on Flickr

Floralis Genérica - Buenos Aires, Argentina by Francisco Aragão, on Flickr

0025 Empire State Plaza, Albany, NY by Mark – Back after a long absence, on Flickr

Brasilia - Future City by Victor Lima, on Flickr

IMG_5500 by Duo Image, on Flickr

IMG_5442 by Duo Image, on Flickr

Ponte JK em Brasília by Tiago Degaspari, on Flickr

aab-20191215-2855 by Fábio Felix, on Flickr

Dia 3 - Acampamento Terra Livre - 26/04/2019 - Brasília (DF) © Leo Otero/MNI by Apib Comunicação, on Flickr

Festival CoMA dia 1 • 10/08/2018 • Brasília (DF) by Mídia NINJA, on Flickr

Ensaio-Pamela_Photographer-Pierre (2) by motuspix, on Flickr

Marcha das Mulheres Indígenas - 10 a 14/09/2019 - Brasília (DF) by Apib Comunicação, on Flickr

Tumultuous Harmony by Mark Melzi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Brasilia, Brazil 20071220-d0718 by Peter Marshall, on Flickr

Untitled by João Lira, on Flickr

National Congress of Brazil [2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil] by Francisco Aragão, on Flickr

Esplanada.jpg by Antonio Correa, on Flickr

IMG_9698 by Victor Lima, on Flickr

Palácio da Alvorada / Alvorada Palace - Brasília by Francisco Aragão, on Flickr

Brasilia, Brazil 20071220-d0832 by Peter Marshall, on Flickr

Brasilia, Brazil 20071220-d0988 by Peter Marshall, on Flickr

Brasilia, Brazil 20071220-d1000 by Peter Marshall, on Flickr

Brasilia, Brazil 20071220-d1002 by Peter Marshall, on Flickr

Brasilia, Brazil 20071220-d1017 by Peter Marshall, on Flickr

A lo lejos, la nada. by Luis Armando Oyarzun, on Flickr

IMG_1668 by Clay Hensley, on Flickr

ASU AECP Brasilia MG1072 08_20_14 Phoenix Art Museum by Mark Goldstein, on Flickr

ASU AECP Brasilia MG1081 08_20_14 Phoenix Art Museum by Mark Goldstein, on Flickr

Brazil #12 Brasília by Jens Greve, on Flickr

Untitled by Sarah Teixeira, on Flickr

Untitled by Sarah Teixeira, on Flickr

Rodoviária de Brasília by Francisco Aragão, on Flickr

Marcha das Mulheres Indígenas - 10 a 14/09/2019 - Brasília (DF) by Apib Comunicação, on Flickr

Marcha das Mulheres Indígenas - 10 a 14/09/2019 - Brasília (DF) by Apib Comunicação, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Brasilia, Brazil 20071219-d0501 by Peter Marshall, on Flickr

Brasilia, Brazil 20071220-d0911 by Peter Marshall, on Flickr

Brasilia, Brazil 20071220-d0915 by Peter Marshall, on Flickr

Brasilia, Brazil 20071220-d0923 by Peter Marshall, on Flickr

Brasilia, Brazil 20071220-d0939 by Peter Marshall, on Flickr

Brasilia, Brazil 20071219-d0667 by Peter Marshall, on Flickr

Brasilia, Brazil 20071219-d0357 by Peter Marshall, on Flickr

Brasilia, Brazil 20071220-d1138 by Peter Marshall, on Flickr

A lo lejos, la nada. by Luis Armando Oyarzun, on Flickr

Brasilia 2 - Brazil by Latin America Exclusive Exclusive tours in Latin America, on Flickr

Foto: Rafael Luz by Rafael Luz, on Flickr

..Lua.. by El Padrino 061, on Flickr

..Lua.. by El Padrino 061, on Flickr

ASU AECP Brasilia MG1064 08_20_14 Phoenix Art Museum by Mark Goldstein, on Flickr

Brasilia Downtown 3 by Leonardo Castelo Branco, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Holiday staple . . . by Eric Royer Stoner, on Flickr

BRASÍLIA_DSC1015 by Eliel Soares da Silva, on Flickr

Brasília - DF by Alcir Gomes, on Flickr

Brasília - DF by Alcir Gomes, on Flickr

Brasília - DF by Alcir Gomes, on Flickr

Brasília - DF by Alcir Gomes, on Flickr

In search of copper. by Mark Melzi, on Flickr

Eu Amo Brasília - Brasilia, Brazil by Matt Kieffer, on Flickr

Curvas de Brasília! by Artur Dias Rocha, on Flickr

Museu de Arte de Brasília by IsadoraAlves, on Flickr

jooovem! by IsadoraAlves, on Flickr

Catedral e Campanário em Preto e Branco by Andre Felipe Carvalho, on Flickr

Ponte Juscelino Kubitschek by Rui Oliveira Santos, on Flickr

Untitled by Marcos Felipe Teixeira Delfino, on Flickr

asa sul | Luíza Costa by ju sampar, on Flickr

DSC_4321 (2) by Lázaro Roberto de Menezes, on Flickr

Spring training . . . by Eric Royer Stoner, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

DISTRITO FEDERAL by Yahoo! Brasil, on Flickr

Brasilia, Brazil - Federal Supreme Court, Suprema Corte by Sebastiao Pereira-Nunes, on Flickr

Brasilia, Brazil - Presidential Palace, &quot;Palácio da Alvorada&quot; (Palace of Dawn) by Sebastiao Pereira-Nunes, on Flickr

Three Powers Plaza / Praça dos Três Poderes - Brasilia, Brazil by Matt Kieffer, on Flickr

Itamaraty by Juha Uitto, on Flickr

Brasilia by Luis Armando Oyarzun, on Flickr

Palácio da Justiça - Oscar Niemeyer - Brasília - Brasil - Brazil by Leonardo Martins, on Flickr

Brasilia at night by Francisco Aragão, on Flickr

Catedral de Brasília by Márcia Procopio Rocuet, on Flickr

Church by katontour, on Flickr

BRASÍLIA - 2016 - (30) by ALEXANDRE SAMPAIO, on Flickr

Brasília, DF, Brasil by Gabriel Gallozzi, on Flickr

Photo a Day Challenge, January, 3 - My Town - Brasília by Kamilla Oliveira, on Flickr

Carnaval 2015 - 4 by _Bruno Cunha_, on Flickr

Brasília - Carnaval 2017 by SETUR DF, on Flickr

Palco Brasília 60 abre folia oficial do GDF by Agência Brasília, on Flickr

aab-20200208-7102 by Fábio Felix, on Flickr

Brasília sob a chuva by Alexandre Marino, on Flickr

Babydoll de Nylon agita carnaval de Brasília by Agência Brasília, on Flickr

Bloco do Amor S2 • 07/02/2016 • Brasília-DF by Mídia NINJA, on Flickr

Bloco do Amor S2 • 07/02/2016 • Brasília-DF by Mídia NINJA, on Flickr

DSC_2887 by Rodrigo V, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

DSC_2886 by Rodrigo V, on Flickr

Lilica by Otacílio Rodrigues, on Flickr

Brasília DF, Brazil: Juscelino Kubitschek Bridge bathed in the colors of the French flag paying tribute to those who lost their lives in the Paris massacre by nabobswims, on Flickr

#congressonacional #brasilia #brazil #ceudebrasilia #nofilter by Alipio Junior, on Flickr

2011-06-13 brasilia.03 congresso.35 by Pallab Sarkar, on Flickr

IMG_4030 by Grzegorz Dymon, on Flickr

National Congress of Brazil by Francisco Aragão, on Flickr

Untitled by Daniela Goulart, on Flickr

Torre_TV_Brasilia_02 by Filipe Coutinho, on Flickr

Go out into the world. by Mark Melzi, on Flickr

DSC_0445 by Ana Luiza Araujo Silva, on Flickr

Eixão Norte [Ipê-roxo], Brasília by Francisco Aragão, on Flickr

IMG_5267 by Duo Image, on Flickr

Reflection by Victor Lima, on Flickr

My little ones. by Arthur S. Oliveira, on Flickr

#orangetheworld - Brazil - Black Women&#x27;s March against Racism and Violence by UN Women, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Série com o Ipê-amarelo em Brasília, Brasil - Series with the Trumpet tree, Golden Trumpet Tree, Pau D'arco or Tabebuia in Brasília, Brazil - 13-09-2012 - IMG_4662 by Flávio Cruvinel Brandão, on Flickr

Brasília by Alexandre Marino, on Flickr

Brasília by Douglas Protazio, on Flickr

#congressonacional #brasilia #brazil #ceudebrasilia #nofilter by Alipio Junior, on Flickr

Brasilia, Brazil, The Botanic Garden by Sebastiao Pereira-Nunes, on Flickr

Brasilia 2 - Brazil by Latin America Exclusive Exclusive tours in Latin America, on Flickr

2011-06-13 brasilia.03 congresso.35 by Pallab Sarkar, on Flickr

brazil_brasilia_65 by Shane Hawke, on Flickr

Brasília by Douglas Protazio, on Flickr

Secretary Geithner Travels to Brazil, 02/07/2011 by U.S. Department of the Treasury, on Flickr

Congresso, Brasilia, Brazil by Richard Silver, on Flickr

IMG_4341 by Robi, on Flickr

Brasilia by Nicolas Gomes, on Flickr

Foto: Rafael Luz by Rafael Luz, on Flickr

Gemeos by Leandro Discaciate, on Flickr

..Lua.. by El Padrino 061, on Flickr

Thinking Out Loud by Daniel Noronha, on Flickr

Untitled by Arthur S. Oliveira, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

encontro-interclubes-14-01-2019-taguaboys-19 by Taguaboys, on Flickr

50 Palácio do Itamaraty - Brasilia 03 by Mudestino Barroso, on Flickr

Palacio da Alvorada. by Luis Armando Oyarzun, on Flickr

Setor Hoteleiro Norte - Brasília by Francisco Aragão, on Flickr

BRASÍLIA - 2016 - (25) by ALEXANDRE SAMPAIO, on Flickr

Brasilia - Future City by Victor Lima, on Flickr

National Congress of Brazil at night - Brasilia by Francisco Aragão, on Flickr

Setor Hoteleiro by Geise Architecture, on Flickr

Esplanada.jpg by Antonio Correa, on Flickr

Dia 1 - Acampamento Terra Livre - 24/04/2019 - Brasília (DF) © Thiago Soares/MNI by Apib Comunicação, on Flickr

IMG_0212 by nicolas braga, on Flickr

Brasília, 2018 by _Bruno Cunha_, on Flickr

eu em primeira pessoa, selfi. by Alexandre Brandão, on Flickr

Untitled by Daniel Noronha, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Civic Centre by José Diogo Lages Machado Marques Figueira, on Flickr

#sunset #pordosol #brasilia #brazil by Alipio Junior, on Flickr

Brasília, DF, Brasil by Gabriel Gallozzi, on Flickr

Brasília, DF, Brasil by Gabriel Gallozzi, on Flickr

DSC_0181.jpg by Gabriel Gallozzi, on Flickr

DSC_0028.jpg by Gabriel Gallozzi, on Flickr

Brasília, DF, Brasil by Gabriel Gallozzi, on Flickr

Brasília, DF, Brasil by Gabriel Gallozzi, on Flickr

DSC_0027.jpg by Gabriel Gallozzi, on Flickr

Brasilia Dusk by lugeralfes, on Flickr

Brasília by Gabriel Pinheiro, on Flickr

20160325 - Brasilia 711 by Rómulo Rejón, on Flickr

Boa noite Brasília by Artur Dias Rocha, on Flickr

Passarela da Ponte JK - Brasíla DF by Fernando Matsunaga, on Flickr

Brasília. by Bruno Farage, on Flickr

06/01/2018 - MVMNT by Washington Costa, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Untitled by Sarah Teixeira, on Flickr

IMG_1806 by Clay Hensley, on Flickr

Brasilia, Brazil 20071219-d0497 by Peter Marshall, on Flickr

BRASÍLIA_DSC0997---20200227 by Eliel Soares da Silva, on Flickr

Memorial JK - Oscar Niemeyer - Brasília - Brasil - Brazil by Leonardo Martins, on Flickr

Viverde by Thiago Emanuel N. de Oliveira, on Flickr

IMG_4061 by Grzegorz Dymon, on Flickr

Water Tower by Jorge Hamilton Brandão, on Flickr

Brasilia by Guerric, on Flickr

Brasília by Alexandre Marino, on Flickr

Brasília - DF by Alcir Gomes, on Flickr

20160324 - Brasilia 184 by Rómulo Rejón, on Flickr

Brasília by Fernanda Brasil, on Flickr

Teatro Nacional Cláudio Santoro - Brasilia by Phil Marion (189 million views), on Flickr

Untitled by Daniel Noronha, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Brasilia, Brazil 20071220-d1138 by Peter Marshall, on Flickr

Brasilia, Brazil 20071220-d0726 by Peter Marshall, on Flickr

Brasilia, Brazil 20071220-d0829 by Peter Marshall, on Flickr

Brasilia, Brazil 20071220-d0939 by Peter Marshall, on Flickr

Brasilia, Brazil 20071220-d0946 by Peter Marshall, on Flickr

Brasilia, Brazil 20071218-d0225 by Peter Marshall, on Flickr

Brasilia, Brazil 20071218-d0232 by Peter Marshall, on Flickr

Brasilia, Brazil 20071218-d0247 by Peter Marshall, on Flickr

Esplanada dos Ministérios, Brasília by Francisco Aragão, on Flickr

City of future II by Otacílio Rodrigues, on Flickr

Civic Centre by José Diogo Lages Machado Marques Figueira, on Flickr

marco2018-3987 by Rodrigo Marfan, on Flickr

brazil_brasilia_65 by Shane Hawke, on Flickr

O flamboyant resiste by Alexandre Marino, on Flickr

20160325 - Brasilia 711 by Rómulo Rejón, on Flickr

Eixo Monumental by Osmar Leão, on Flickr

Untitled by Marcos Felipe Teixeira Delfino, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Brasilia, Capital of Brazil by Tomas Belcik, on Flickr

Série com o Ipê-amarelo em Brasília, Brasil - Series with the Trumpet tree, Golden Trumpet Tree, Pau D'arco or Tabebuia in Brasília, Brazil - 13-09-2012 - IMG_4662 by Flávio Cruvinel Brandão, on Flickr

#congressonacional #brasilia #brazil #ceudebrasilia #nofilter by Alipio Junior, on Flickr

Brasilia, Brazil, The Botanic Garden by Sebastiao Pereira-Nunes, on Flickr

Brasilia 2 - Brazil by Latin America Exclusive Exclusive tours in Latin America, on Flickr

2011-06-13 brasilia.03 congresso.35 by Pallab Sarkar, on Flickr

brazil_brasilia_65 by Shane Hawke, on Flickr

Secretary Geithner Travels to Brazil, 02/07/2011 by U.S. Department of the Treasury, on Flickr

Congresso, Brasilia, Brazil by Richard Silver, on Flickr

IMG_4341 by Robi, on Flickr

Brasília, DF, Brasil by Gabriel Gallozzi, on Flickr

Foto: Rafael Luz by Rafael Luz, on Flickr

Gemeos by Leandro Discaciate, on Flickr

..Lua.. by El Padrino 061, on Flickr

ASU AECP Brasilia MG1066 08_20_14 Phoenix Art Museum by Mark Goldstein, on Flickr

Brasília by Douglas Protazio, on Flickr

Brasília by Alexandre Mello, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

J-P ETIENNE - BRASILIA ARCHITECTURE URBAINE by mémoire 2cité, on Flickr

Brasilia - Future City by Victor Lima, on Flickr

Prédio da nova sede do Tribunal Superior Eleitoral - Brasília by Francisco Aragão, on Flickr

Water Tower by Jorge Hamilton Brandão, on Flickr

Ponte JK by Fernando Bryan Frizzarin, on Flickr

Brasilia, Brazil, The Botanic Garden by Sebastiao Pereira-Nunes, on Flickr

Brasília, DF, Brasil by Gabriel Gallozzi, on Flickr

#itamarary #brasilia #brasil #palace #ceudebrasilia by Alipio Junior, on Flickr

Torre_TV_Brasilia_02 by Filipe Coutinho, on Flickr

Brasilia by altairmesquita, on Flickr

Untitled by João Lira, on Flickr

Designed by Oscar Neimeyer: National Museum - Brasilia by Phil Marion (189 million views), on Flickr

Untitled by Sarah Teixeira, on Flickr

eu em primeira pessoa, selfi. by Alexandre Brandão, on Flickr

ATL Dia 3 • 26/04/2019 • Brasília DF by Mídia NINJA, on Flickr

Ensaio-Pamela_Photographer-Pierre (5) by motuspix, on Flickr

Brasilia by Robert Scott, on Flickr

Buraco do Tatu - Rodoviária de Brasília-DF by Enilton Kirchhof, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Brasília by Claudio Marcon, on Flickr

Brasília by Fernando Bryan Frizzarin, on Flickr

Brasília, DF, Brasil by Gabriel Gallozzi, on Flickr

Water Tower by Jorge Hamilton Brandão, on Flickr

Lightning_amoBrasilia by Dennis Wayne, on Flickr

Three Powers Plaza / Praça dos Três Poderes - Brasilia, Brazil by Matt Kieffer, on Flickr

brasilia by Demy González Villarreal, on Flickr

Eixão Norte [Ipê-roxo], Brasília by Francisco Aragão, on Flickr

Brasília by araquelfilippi, on Flickr

Brasilia by altairmesquita, on Flickr

Brasília by Igor Pires, on Flickr

divas_cerrado-6072 by Divas Que Correm, on Flickr

divas_cerrado-6092 by Divas Que Correm, on Flickr

Brasilia - Future City by Victor Lima, on Flickr

Brasília... by José Fernando Ogura, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Brasilia, Brazil 20071219-d0501 by Peter Marshall, on Flickr

Pôr do Sol BSB by Nathan Palmeira, on Flickr

Brasília Setor Hoteléiro Norte (2) by Francisco Enrique Camacho Mezquita, on Flickr

Brasilia, Capital of Brazil by Tomas Belcik, on Flickr

Downtown ghost town . . . by Eric Royer Stoner, on Flickr

2017 - Hotels surrounding the Brasilia TV Tower by Catarina Oliveira, on Flickr

Ministries Esplanade at night, Brasília by Francisco Aragão, on Flickr

Torre_TV_Brasilia_01 by Filipe Coutinho, on Flickr

CSC_0793 by Lázaro Roberto de Menezes, on Flickr

In search of copper. by Mark Melzi, on Flickr

Psiquiatra by Luan Diego Psiquiatra Brasilia, on Flickr

Bridge at the night by Amy Charlize, on Flickr

DSC03617 by Heitor de Bittencourt, on Flickr

Aerial View - Brasilia, Brazil by Matt Kieffer, on Flickr

Pierre-Photographer_Victoria (5) by motuspix, on Flickr

Ensaio-Pamela_Photographer-Pierre (4) by motuspix, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

In search of copper. by Mark Melzi, on Flickr

BRASÍLIA - 2016 - (25) by ALEXANDRE SAMPAIO, on Flickr

#congressonacional #brasilia #brazil #ceudebrasilia #nofilter by Alipio Junior, on Flickr

Brasilia, Brazil, The Botanic Garden by Sebastiao Pereira-Nunes, on Flickr

Brasilia 2 - Brazil by Latin America Exclusive Exclusive tours in Latin America, on Flickr

2011-06-13 brasilia.03 congresso.35 by Pallab Sarkar, on Flickr

brazil_brasilia_65 by Shane Hawke, on Flickr

Secretary Geithner Travels to Brazil, 02/07/2011 by U.S. Department of the Treasury, on Flickr

Congresso, Brasilia, Brazil by Richard Silver, on Flickr

IMG_4341 by Robi, on Flickr

Brasília, DF, Brasil by Gabriel Gallozzi, on Flickr

Foto: Rafael Luz by Rafael Luz, on Flickr

Gemeos by Leandro Discaciate, on Flickr

..Lua.. by El Padrino 061, on Flickr

When she smiles... by Daniel Noronha, on Flickr

ASU AECP Brasilia MG1066 08_20_14 Phoenix Art Museum by Mark Goldstein, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Brazil - Brasília by Nailton Barbosa, on Flickr

Brasília DF, Brazil: Juscelino Kubitschek Bridge bathed in the colors of the French flag paying tribute to those who lost their lives in the Paris massacre by nabobswims, on Flickr

The Palacio da Justica by Jonathan Reid, on Flickr

As Banhistas de Alfredo Ceschiatti by Marcus Vinícius Antunes, on Flickr

DSC_0388 by Ana Luiza Araujo Silva, on Flickr

IMG_4030 by Grzegorz Dymon, on Flickr

IMG_4060 by Grzegorz Dymon, on Flickr

Pontão Brasília by Alvaro Ramos, on Flickr

Brazil, June 2014, Brasilia, Panteao da Patria Tancredo Neves (5) by Planning Observatory, on Flickr

Esplanada dos Ministérios e Congresso Nacional by João Moreira, on Flickr

Ponte JK by Osmar Leao, on Flickr

Brazil, June 2014, Brasilia, TV Tower (19) by Planning Observatory, on Flickr

BrasÃ-lia-DF, 29/06/2011. PalÃ¡cio do Jaburu. Foto: Ichiro Guerra/PR. by Ascom Vpr, on Flickr

ASU AECP Brasilia MG1048 08_20_14 Phoenix Art Museum by Mark Goldstein, on Flickr

ASU AECP Brasilia MG1019 08_20_14 Phoenix Art Museum by Mark Goldstein, on Flickr

ASU AECP Brasilia MG1089 08_20_14 Phoenix Art Museum by Mark Goldstein, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Catedral de Brasília by Ricardo Araujo Leite, on Flickr

Brasília / Catedral by Harry Firmo, on Flickr

Coração de Brasília pulsando. by Artur Dias Rocha, on Flickr

Curvas de Brasília! by Artur Dias Rocha, on Flickr

Parque da Cidade 1 by Marcelo J, on Flickr

DSC_0296 by Harry Firmo, on Flickr

Congresso Nacional by C Fotografia, on Flickr

Boa noite Brasília by Artur Dias Rocha, on Flickr

Ano Novo. by Daniel Noronha, on Flickr

Brasília sob a chuva by Alexandre Marino, on Flickr

Brazil Indigenous March by Larz, on Flickr

Museu de Arte de Brasília by IsadoraAlves, on Flickr

Museu de Arte de Brasília by IsadoraAlves, on Flickr

Sunset - Brasília, Brazil. by Victor, on Flickr

Pierre-Photographer_Victoria (4) by motuspix, on Flickr

Ensaio-Pamela_Photographer-Pierre (2) by motuspix, on Flickr

O Buraco do Tatu by Max Moura Wolosker, on Flickr


----------

